# Glais- Journey for aesthetics



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Welcome to my log, 20 years old former athlete trying to embark on fitness model physique. Will post pictures when I get my phone camera working. Having been lifting for about 2 weeks before thinking about keeping this log

*Height*-6ft

*Weight-* 78kg

* Bodyfat percentage*- Skin calibre scores had me total score of 40-48 not sure how this relates to percentage

*Diet*

Meal 1- 80-100g oats blended with scoop of whey, 5-6 Eggs

Meal 2- 1 chicken breast, rice, spinach

Meal 3- 1 basa/cod/Pollock, rice, green beans

Meal 4- Scoop of whey post workout or 100g chicken

Meal 5- 1 chicken breast, Sweet potato, Asparagus

Meal 6- 1 basa/cod/pollock, g beans

Meal 7- 4-6 eggs, 2 scoops peanut butter

*Routine*

Monday-Chest/Bi's

Tuesday-Legs

Wednesday-Back

Thursday-Shoulders/Tri's

Friday-Abs/Core/Rest

Saturday-Fullbody

Sunday-Rest


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Previous workout-* Shoulders/Triceps*

All exercises three sets unless stated otherwise

*Dumbell shoulder press*-27.5x8-10

*Upright row* 42.4x8

*Side lat raise* 12.5x8 went pretty easy on those today

*Front raise* 10 each side of light bar x8 supersetted with shrugs-62.5x8

*Close grip bench*- 70X8

*Pull down*- X12

*Skulls* 25 total weight on tricep bar x8

felt pretty decent today, diet is currently set quite clean for a lean bulk


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Full body*

All three sets unless stated otherwise

*Rack Pulls*- 105x6- felt alright first time doing these

*Squats*- 100x15 went easier on these today as no spotter and felt a great pump in the legs going higher reps

*Close grip pulls weighted* 10kgx6 superset with *body weight dips *x20

*Bi curl* 25kg total on ez bar superset with *tricep pressdown*

*Close grip lat pull down* superset with *behind back shrugs* 40x12

good session today, feeling sore now, rest day tomorrow before workout on monday


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good luck with your goals, will follow


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Good luck with your goals, will follow


Thanks dude will do the same for you also. Your shoulders look poppin' in your pro pic, whats your main exercise like?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glais said:


> Thanks dude will do the same for you also. Your shoulders look poppin' in your pro pic, whats your main exercise like?


Main exercise for shoulders? Dumbell press for me, followed by a few sets of behind the neck press using the smith machine, then a few sets of face pulls, then I finish off with cable lateral raises.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

All the best in the pursuit of your goals.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Main exercise for shoulders? Dumbell press for me, followed by a few sets of behind the neck press using the smith machine, then a few sets of face pulls, then I finish off with cable lateral raises.


Yeah that's what I meant haha, yeah sweet I will have to incorporate some behind the neck press as don't do that , thanks bud


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> All the best in the pursuit of your goals.


Thanks, impressive physique will give you a message if I need some advice; your lats are sweet!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanx mate not bad for an oldie  . if I can help buy all means message me.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

no gym today- rest day

cheat meal later will update then


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

diets been ok today besides cheat food

coke, coffee, chocolate, energy drinks.

Got steak 2night yeah man

-glais


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Stick some pics up mate, makes the journal a bit more interesting. Good luck.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

XRichHx said:


> Stick some pics up mate, makes the journal a bit more interesting. Good luck.


Thanks mate, yeah im trying but my bloody Samsung galaxy s3 mini takes the ****...only syncs with the laptop when it wants to! should be up soon


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

couple of pics uploaded at the top will get a few more


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Breakfast went down a treat, 100g oats, 5eggs, Scoop of whey

Workout in a few hours


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

So Glais, how do you do your eggs? Ha


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> So Glais, how do you do your eggs? Ha


haha not very well mate! usually scramble, if I try soft boil annoys me to much breaking them open! You?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glais said:


> haha not very well mate! usually scramble, if I try soft boil annoys me to much breaking them open! You?


Scrambled with a chopped up chicken breast and Frank's hot buffalo sauce ommm nom nom


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Chest & Bi's*

All 3 sets unless otherwise stated

*Incline Dumbbell Press*- 32.5x9, did a 4th set of 32.5x9 into drop set 22.5x15

*Flat bench*- 80x8 always difficult after first pressing exercise

*Cable Flys*-27.5x10

*Incline Flys* 20x12, 22.5x10, 25x10

*Pec dec* 107x6-8

*Standing dumbbell curls*- 12.5 or 15x10-12

*Seated incline curl*-12.5x10 love this exercise

*EZ curl*- 32.5X8

*Weighted close grip pullups* +5kgx6 slow and controlled

Solid workout, now time to get some food in


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

You zyzz yet?

What's up with your face in them pictures?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Talaria said:


> You zyzz yet?
> 
> What's up with your face in them pictures?


dunno mate, cant multitask while taking pictures...


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Scrambled with a chopped up chicken breast and Frank's hot buffalo sauce ommm nom nom


damn man, I love franks hot sauce used to have it on wings...gonna have to jump back on it. Im loving the nandos stuff for my chicken atm!


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Good luck with it buddy


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Glais said:


> dunno mate, cant multitask while taking pictures...


Looking lean, whats your diet as you can't be that lean by eating chocolate.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Skinny Guy said:


> Good luck with it buddy


Thanks mate, only been a few sessions in just need to keep progressing. You got a log up?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Talaria said:


> Looking lean, whats your diet as you can't be that lean by eating chocolate.


I don't count macros will do maybe when im gonna cut, day to day diet is something like this...

Meal 1- 80-100g oats blended with scoop of whey, 4-5 Eggs

Meal 2- 1 chicken breast, rice, spinach

Meal 3- 1 burger meat, rice, green beans

Meal 4- Scoop of whey post workout

Meal 5- 1 chicken breast, Sweet potato, Asparagus

Meal 6- 1 basa/cod, g beans

Meal 7- 4-6 eggs, 2 scoops peanut butter

One meal a week is gonna be cheat meal


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Talaria said:


> Looking lean, whats your diet as you can't be that lean by eating chocolate.


You got a log up then Talaria?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Glais said:


> You got a log up then Talaria?


No, too lazy to fill a log out.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Talaria said:


> No, too lazy to fill a log out.


Haha yes, although im only doing it to keep upto date with last sessions lifts. You lifting well?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Glais said:


> Haha yes, although im only doing it to keep upto date with last sessions lifts. You lifting well?


Yes, but having shoulder problems at the moment, so I've had a few days off.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Talaria said:


> Yes, but having shoulder problems at the moment, so I've had a few days off.


Alright good luck with the recovery then!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

one more meal left 2night- Eggs n Peanut butter Jeaah


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Glais said:


> one more meal left 2night- Eggs n Peanut butter Jeaah


Boiled eggs?

Couldn't imagine that would taste nice.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Out of interest mate post up your training split. It's just that you did shoulders and tri's then full body and the last one so far is chest and bi's.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Out of interest mate post up your training split. It's just that you did shoulders and tri's then full body and the last one so far is chest and bi's.


sorry mate, didn't explain. I did Shoulders/Tri's last thurs, Satuday was fullbody, Sunday was rest day, today was Chest/Bi's. Should of explained better but because I just created the log thought id post both sorry to be confusing


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Andy split is:

Monday-Chest/Bi's

Tuesday-Legs

Wednesday-Back

Thursday-Shoulders/Tri's

Friday-Abs/Core

Saturday-Fullbody

Sunday-Rest


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

XRichHx said:


> Boiled eggs?
> 
> Couldn't imagine that would taste nice.


About 5-6 soft boiled mate, then a bit later couple of spoons pb...cant imagine them mixed!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Diet doesn't look to bad mate. You only have 1 rest day a week any reason why you only have the one?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

From when I was a athlete (swimmer) we trained 2x a day nearly everyday, I respond better to more workload...although ill listen to how my body responds if needed ill drop Friday to a rest day also.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Diet doesn't look to bad mate. You only have 1 rest day a week any reason why you only have the one?


Andy you know of any problem having some sort of chicken postworkout instead of shakes...They seem to play up with me for some reason.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Breakfast done standard Eggs and Oats, off to work out in a bit.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glais said:


> Andy you know of any problem having some sort of chicken postworkout instead of shakes...They seem to play up with me for some reason.


Have you tried different brands of whey to see if that could be the cause. If none of them suit you then any type of protein would be fine.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

I had loads of problems with whey when I first started taking it.

Try unflavoured could be the flavourings they put in, that's what worked for me, also if your lactose intolerant look at whey isolate.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Talaria said:


> I had loads of problems with whey when I first started taking it.
> 
> Try unflavoured could be the flavourings they put in, that's what worked for me, also if your lactose intolerant look at whey isolate.


alright ill have a try of some isolate thanks talaria


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Have you tried different brands of whey to see if that could be the cause. If none of them suit you then any type of protein would be fine.


Yeah could be the brand im using now. Thanks 4 the help


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Legs*

*Squat*-105x12, 110x11, 112.5x11, finished with a 4th dropset of 100x15, 90x15, 60x20

*Leg press*- 117X10

*Leg ext*- 82X12

*Calf raises on smith*- 3sets of 25 reps

*Calf raises on leg press*-3 sets of 12 reps

Pretty exhausted after the squat dropsets but a good workout. Time to rest up and get in the sun

-Glais


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Meals have not been the best today, not enough carbs at the moment.

Any one know of a good whey isolate? or is MP/bulk powders/gonutrition good to go?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> Meals have not been the best today, not enough carbs at the moment.
> 
> Any one know of a good whey isolate? or is MP/bulk powders/gonutrition good to go?


any of them are fine


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> any of them are fine


Thanks, You use any of them mate?

Your quads are impressive!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> Thanks, You use any of them mate?
> 
> Your quads are impressive!


cheers 

and no ive never really had the need for an isolate tbh I always just go with concentrates, whats the reason for the isolate out of curiosity?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glais said:


> Meals have not been the best today, not enough carbs at the moment.
> 
> Any one know of a good whey isolate? or is MP/bulk powders/gonutrition good to go?


Any of the above mate. I have also used reflex.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> cheers
> 
> and no ive never really had the need for an isolate tbh I always just go with concentrates, whats the reason for the isolate out of curiosity?


Think I got bit lactose intolerance to the conc mate, heard good things about isolate...thinking of gonutrition look like a quality seller on the rise


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Any of the above mate. I have also used reflex.


Sweet andy, you order reflex direct from their site or another retailer?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> Think I got bit lactose intolerance to the conc mate, heard good things about isolate...thinking of gonutrition look like a quality seller on the rise


gonutrition are next on my order list 

tpw are worth a shout too, I got their pancake mix about a week ago, its delicious


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> gonutrition are next on my order list
> 
> tpw are worth a shout too, I got their pancake mix about a week ago, its delicious


Yeah they look a good brand as well, heard good things.

Ah I see just as good as normal pancakes?!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glais said:


> Sweet andy, you order reflex direct from their site or another retailer?


Depends on what deals are on at the time mate.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Depends on what deals are on at the time mate.


ill have a little search up later...btw you used egg white protein powder before?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> Yeah they look a good brand as well, heard good things.
> 
> Ah I see just as good as normal pancakes?!


just about  slap on some cinnamon and walden farms pancake syrup and they're awesome


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> just about  slap on some cinnamon and walden farms pancake syrup and they're awesome


haha will have to look into this, sounds amazing!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glais said:


> ill have a little search up later...btw you used egg white protein powder before?[/QUOT
> 
> Not the powder. I have used the liquids before thou.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks, is that that the active foods eggs whites or two chicks from supermarkets


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glais said:


> No it was egg nation mate. Delivered to your door.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks Andy looks good

-glais


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

No probs mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Good journal will follow


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Food hasn't been the best today, will need to keep on top of prepping more

Meal 6 or 7 -Eggs n Beef Burger meat (not very good lighting but very nice), washed down with green tea


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Good journal will follow


Thanks bud appreciated, You got a journal as well going?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> Thanks bud appreciated, You got a journal as well going?


Yeah mate http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/236673-goodfellas-sloooooow-steady-stage.html


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

The question is are you still progressing towards your goals?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Yeah mate http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/236673-goodfellas-sloooooow-steady-stage.html


Sweet, will keep upto date with yours as well! haha


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> The question is are you still progressing towards your goals?


I hope so mate, gym was good today , diet wasn't the best with carbs being a bit lower but still nothing too bad. What about yourself?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey I am doing good thanks mate. Forgot to ask are you natty or not?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey I am doing good thanks mate. Forgot to ask are you natty or not?


100% natty mate...You?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh yes without a doubt. tested as well to confirm it.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Oh yes without a doubt. tested as well to confirm it.


Excellent, Whats your sup stack like?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't really have one until I get close to a comp.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Haha fair enough mate, im looking into some sort of basic creatine soon.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Creatine is good mate. I would not pre load though. Just do a cruise over 30 days.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Glais said:


> Welcome to my log,20 years old former athlete trying to embark on fitness model physique. Will post pictures when I get my phone camera working. Having been lifting for about 2 weeks before thinking about keeping this log
> 
> View attachment 134057
> View attachment 134058
> View attachment 134061


Good luck with this mate and get yourself an avi, everyone knows you're taken more seriously if you have a pic


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Good luck with this mate and get yourself an avi, everyone knows you're taken more seriously if you have a pic


Will do Chelsea , still trying to figure my way round the site, will get one up soon haha.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Just had breakfast

80g oats shake with berries, 6 eggs


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Took a scoop of razor 8 preworkout today, hit the spot nicely

*Back*

*Rack Pulls*- 110x8, 115x6, 115x6, 120x6- starting to like these, still playing with grip position.

*Dumbell row*- 35X12, 37.5X10, 37.5X10

*Lat Pulldown*- 73X10, 73X10, 73X10

*T bar row*- 50x10, 55x10, 55x10

*Bent row*- 70X6, 70X6, 70X6

*Seat row*-66X9, 66X9, 66X9

Lifts are progressing well. Was a good gym session.

-glais


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Time to hit some meals up


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

couple more pics


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

diets been solid today.

Looking at buying a few more things 2moro...anyone used frozen white fish fillets? Is cheap and nutrition looks pretty good.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Breakfast time


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Got a golden retriever puppy yesterday- so cool


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Off to the gym now, sipping some razor 8


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey mate. White fish is good to go but can be a bit bland. My daughters feel in love with your puppy.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate. White fish is good to go but can be a bit bland. My daughters feel in love with your puppy.


Yeah I went shopping today, 1.75 for big pack of white frozen fish fillets seems ok will try to spice up with some seasoning n spice...I know hes 8 weeks old growing bigger every day! will post up a few more pics of him tonight


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Back from gym, will log up food n workout today after

-glais


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

few more pics coming


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

All of the dog except the 2nd being the piri piri white fish fillets with sweetpotato n asparagus....was much better than expected


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Shoulders & Triceps*

*Shoulder press*- 27.5x12, 27.5x12, 27.5x12, 30x7

*Upright row *- 45x8 (3sets)

*Side lat raise into front raise superset*- 15x8 into 5aside of smaller bar x12

*Shrugs *- 70x8 (3sets)

*Close grip bench*- 75x6, 75x6, 72.5x8

*Pulldown*- 3sets of 10-12

*Skullcrushers*- 3sets of 32.5x 10 including bar weight

*Dips*- 3x failure

*Went up on most exercises today, feeling sore now. Really rating razor 8 blast powder preworkout; great price per serving and effects are good.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

My girls think he is adorable.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> My girls think he is adorable.


haha hes great bit of a handful atm, has found his bark!!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

meal 6- chicken, green beans, stringless beans, onions....and nandos marinade love it.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Meal 7 finished off- 6 eggs scrambled with a dab of soy sauce...is very tasty


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I love scrambled or poached eggs mate.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I love scrambled or poached eggs mate.


Scrambled is my go to cooking method for eggs, can never get it wrong! fried n boiled I like also...how do you do your poached eggs?!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

OOPS i will have to ask my wife for that one mate. I can't even find the kitchen. She is a real diamond.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> OOPS i will have to ask my wife for that one mate. I can't even find the kitchen. She is a real diamond.


Haha better find myself a woman then! You got a log up Andy I cant find it?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glais said:


> Haha better find myself a woman then! You got a log up Andy I cant find it?


Hey mate a good woman is hard to find. No log yet mate just cruising at the moment getting ready for 2014 season.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate a good woman is hard to find. No log yet mate just cruising at the moment getting ready for 2014 season.


Yes I know need to look harder I guess  I see I see whats your routine n diet like currently just maintenance then? or offseason?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Rest day today, diets been good too.

Any of you guys still have a protein shake on rest days when you would normally have the postworkout one?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Over the last couple of months mate I have just trained instinctively. Diet has been reasonable. Have had a lot on my plate to be honest. Things are getting sorted know so it's time to up my game


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Over the last couple of months mate I have just trained instinctively. Diet has been reasonable. Have had a lot on my plate to be honest. Things are getting sorted know so it's time to up my game


Ah man, at least things are looking up for you...whens your season start?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> Rest day today, diets been good too.
> 
> Any of you guys still have a protein shake on rest days when you would normally have the postworkout one?


every day regardless of training / rest I have 3 shakes


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> every day regardless of training / rest I have 3 shakes


Thanks mate, I may replace one with some eggs/chicken if its convienient tbh...What shake you supplementing with?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glais said:


> Ah man, at least things are looking up for you...whens your season start?


Yeah slowly but surely they are mate. First show is around may/june time.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> Thanks mate, I may replace one with some eggs/chicken if its convienient tbh...What shake you supplementing with?


currently using My protein latte whey 

and most people will recommend whole food over shakes, but for me I enjoy the convenience of a shake, and ECA means I don't have a huge appetite for the most of the day


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah slowly but surely they are mate. First show is around may/june time.


That's good news! what categories do you go for? let me know when you get a log up for it ill defo be interested in that.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> currently using My protein latte whey
> 
> and most people will recommend whole food over shakes, but for me I enjoy the convenience of a shake, and ECA means I don't have a huge appetite for the most of the day


Haha is that isolate or a mix mate? yeah I prefer whole food but if I cant be bothered to cook etc or no time shakes are great...hows the eca , do you feel a different like fat burning wise?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glais said:


> That's good news! what categories do you go for? let me know when you get a log up for it ill defo be interested in that.


Will do mate thanks. I would be in the masters over 50 mate. I know i am an old bugger :lol:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> Haha is that isolate or a mix mate? yeah I prefer whole food but if I cant be bothered to cook etc or no time shakes are great...hows the eca , do you feel a different like fat burning wise?


its just a concentrate 

and with the eca I just feel alittle bit more energetic, not much, and it suppresses my appetite. fat burning wise im sure I read somewhere on this forum at best it raises metabolism by like 5% but im not sure.

Its still cheaper than most fat burners considering chesteze (the ephedrine) is sold in boots for just over 2 quid for 9


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Will do mate thanks. I would be in the masters over 50 mate. I know i am an old bugger :lol:


Oh well Andy still got a better physique than the majority of people I know that are in their 20's!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> its just a concentrate
> 
> and with the eca I just feel alittle bit more energetic, not much, and it suppresses my appetite. fat burning wise im sure I read somewhere on this forum at best it raises metabolism by like 5% but im not sure.
> 
> Its still cheaper than most fat burners considering chesteze (the ephedrine) is sold in boots for just over 2 quid for 9


I see, ill have a look into the eca then at some point. you run it year round or just on cut? You could probs get the chesteze cheaper online couldn't ya? or is it not worth looking.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glais said:


> I see, ill have a look into the eca then at some point. you run it year round or just on cut? You could probs get the chesteze cheaper online couldn't ya? or is it not worth looking.


im not sure about online, but its still cheap to get while im in town lol.

and I think id run it maybe 3 weeks on 1 week off, or 6 on 2 off.

I tend to only take it after my workouts as id probably end up throwing up if I did it before deadlifts or squats.

and when I start running ill never take it before a run


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glais said:


> Oh well Andy still got a better physique than the majority of people I know that are in their 20's!


Thanks much appreciated mate


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Only way to have it mate. It gives you the full flavour and a couple of cups to get you fired up


haha too right. You train today? good sess?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Glais said:


> Thanks mate appreciate it, have you got a log up at the mo?


nah mate ive never posted up a log in all my time here. just been reading others lol im starting to think about it though


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah I did. It was a good one mate.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> nah mate ive never posted up a log in all my time here. just been reading others lol im starting to think about it though


I think its quite good tbh, like able to keep track of last weeks lifts etc, used to use a hand book but think this is easier if im on the lappy for a while  arms look good in the avi btw


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I did. It was a good one mate.


good news then! Andy you know anything about green powders....im interested haha


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I have used poliquin greens before.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I have used poliquin greens before.


Thanks, any noticeable effects? im looking at mp super greens at the moment looks quite good tbh


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Digestive wise I felt better.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

rest day today so not much to report although am getting a cheat meal in....nandos


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Whole chicken smashed, and some percy pigs, Doing food prep atm getting organised haha


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hope you enjoyed the cheat meal mate


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Hope you enjoyed the cheat meal mate


loved it buddy, just got home for the parents to tell me they are doing some steak :tongue: Good day mate?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good times


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi again.

I didn't know you had your own Journal already.

I've been reading it, some good training methods there.

Keep it up. Any advice, you know where I am:thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi again.
> 
> I didn't know you had your own Journal already.
> 
> ...


Yeah just made it really. Will do, you got some good variety going so will find you if I need anything haha.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Off to the gym in about 2 hours, time for maa preworkout meal and razor 8 preworkout, yeah


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

The-One said:


> how do you track your diet?


Welcome to my log bud, don't really specifically track it, just aim for 200g protein a day, kinda work it out in my head when im cooking it add it all up if you get me. Same with carbs and fat atm obviously different amount of grams. What about yourself?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Glais said:


> Welcome to my log bud, don't really specifically track it, just aim for 200g protein a day, kinda work it out in my head when im cooking it add it all up if you get me. Same with carbs and fat atm obviously different amount of grams. What about yourself?


200g protein per day? Do you get free tampons with those serving sizes 

Hows it going anyway mate all good in here?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> 200g protein per day? Do you get free tampons with those serving sizes
> 
> Hows it going anyway mate all good in here?


Haha 200g minimum mate, what you usually hit? Im very good, going to hit some chest n bi's in a bit taking inspiration from your colourful vests today, got one on myself buddy :tongue: Hows you and progress?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Glais said:


> Haha 200g minimum mate, what you usually hit? Im very good, going to hit some chest n bi's in a bit taking inspiration from your colourful vests today, got one on myself buddy :tongue: Hows you and progress?


Hahahaha :lol: erm I haven't counted in a while actually but its over 400g I believe  apparently when you hit those sort of numbers you become a real man!

Progress is good and weights are going up, just tucking into 240g chicken with 200g rice 

How are you progressing? Your going for the gay pin up model look aren't you? :whistling:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha :lol: erm I haven't counted in a while actually but its over 400g I believe  apparently when you hit those sort of numbers you become a real man!
> 
> Progress is good and weights are going up, just tucking into 240g chicken with 200g rice
> 
> How are you progressing? Your going for the gay pin up model look aren't you? :whistling:


**** me 400g protein absolute machine, how much you weighing? im slacking haha  , yeah same here weights up every workout, calves are slow progressing tho...any tips? Yes mate I am just without the gay part :innocent:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Getting some tinglaay


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Glais said:


> **** me 400g protein absolute machine, how much you weighing? im slacking haha  , yeah same here weights up every workout, calves are slow progressing tho...any tips? Yes mate I am just without the gay part :innocent:


Hahaha only about 17st 10lbs I think, not crazy heavy 

Calves are always an issue mate and mine used to be non existant! I do the following:

Seated Calf Raises - 4 sets - reps of 12, 10, 8, 6 - or at least that's what I aim for

Standing Calf Raises - 4 sets - same reps as above.

Incline Calf Raise - 4 sets - same reps.

I then go back to seated calves, do one strip set, starting at 12 reps, take a plate off and do 10, then 8 then keep going all the way down till 3-4 reps.

The key for me during the actual heavy stuff is not the weights, I use a really REALLY slow form when im doing both positive and negative parts of the reps and I make sure at the top of the rep I hold for a second and imagine tensing my calf, then stretch as low as I can and hold the stretch at the bottom for a second too.

Trust me do each rep like this and you will see that you don't hit the reps you usually do with the same weight.

When you can perform reps using that form (coz you're fcked) I tend to speed up the reps to try to get the extra 3-4 reps on the end to push me through and exhaust the muscle.

Try that and let me know how you get on, mine were sore until Friday last week and I trained them on Tues.

Also one final thing, try to do some calf work again in the week I did mine again on the Friday, just seated and standing reps.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha only about 17st 10lbs I think, not crazy heavy
> 
> Calves are always an issue mate and mine used to be non existant! I do the following:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much mate, that looks so intense, gives more time under tension I guess as well? Gonna hit that hard tomorrow. Jeeze think im only 12 stone atm, got a long way to go ahaha :laugh:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Just go home from the workout will post it up in a bit...went to aldi after got a few bargins...450g turkey mince for 1.30 odd and some cheap chicken leg quarters  A bit of French coffee too yeaah


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Glais said:


> Thank you so much mate, that looks so intense, gives more time under tension I guess as well? Gonna hit that hard tomorrow. Jeeze think im only 12 stone atm, got a long way to go ahaha :laugh:


That's ok mate, sometimes you can get stuck in a routine of what your doing and its only until someone tells you to do it another way that you realise you can step things up and get new growth.

I started at 12stone mate


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Chest and Bi's*

Bench- 80X7, 80x7, 80x7 (not to failure tho)

Incline dumbbell press- 32.5x9, 32.5x9, 35x4 (was quite tired after the bench)

Cable flys- 27.5X12, 27.5X12, 27.5X12 (loved the pump on these)

Incline flys- 22.5x12, 27.5x9, 30x6 (went up quite a bit on these felt good)

Pec dec- 120x8 (3sets up again from last week)

Ez Curl- 36x6-8

Incline dumbbell curl on bench- 12.5x10 (nice n slow)

Weight chin up-10kgx6 (3sets)

*Up on the majority of exercises, had a great chest pump, loved the gym today


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

couple meals 2day


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Might make it easier to read if you posted your days diet in one post.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Talaria said:


> Might make it easier to read if you posted your days diet in one post.


sorry mate will do try to do this:thumb:


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Glais said:


> sorry mate will do try to do this:thumb:


You don't have to mate it's your journal, but it's just what others do.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

todays diet so far

meal 1- 100g oats shake, 6 eggs

meal 2- Chicken and rice

meal 3- post workout shake

meal 4- Chicken, rice, green beans

meal 5- Chicken, Turkey mince, asparagus

Meal 6- 6 eggs

one more meal to go, washed down with plenty of green tea


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Talaria said:


> You don't have to mate it's your journal, but it's just what others do.


haha its probs best to type it all up at end of day, easier to keep track of lol thanks for the idea


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

All looking good bud, did you get that reds powder? Been looking into a probiotic to tbh like http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/5797/1/Solgar-Advanced-40-+-Acidophilus-60-Caps.html


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> All looking good bud, did you get that reds powder? Been looking into a probiotic to tbh like http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/5797/1/Solgar-Advanced-40-+-Acidophilus-60-Caps.html


not yet bud, im still looking about the reds powder...tomorrow im going to buy some greens powder n Braggs apple cider vinegar for general health it is also a prebiotic...any reason why your looking at the probiotic mate?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> not yet bud, im still looking about the reds powder...tomorrow im going to buy some greens powder n Braggs apple cider vinegar for general health it is also a prebiotic...any reason why your looking at the probiotic mate?


General health mate, Im a health freak tbh, at least 80% of my supps taken are for health related purposes.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> General health mate, Im a health freak tbh, at least 80% of my supps taken are for health related purposes.


Good for you though  how different is that probiotic to I don't know maybe a yakult? a lot of difference?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> Good for you though  how different is that probiotic to I don't know maybe a yakult? a lot of difference?


Never read into yakult tbh mate, like the reds powder though its on my list to research, so I'm not just buying for buyings sake and not know what its doing lol (done this before haha)


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Never read into yakult tbh mate, like the reds powder though its on my list to research, so I'm not just buying for buyings sake and not know what its doing lol (done this before haha)


Me also reds powder does look very intriguing...tell you what is good odourless garlic, for general health...I used it and didn't have a cold in over a year was very good.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> Me also reds powder does look very intriguing...tell you what is good odourless garlic, for general health...I used it and didn't have a cold in over a year was very good.


List is getting too long lol

Thankfully not buying anything now until my plan from con comes in, as **** spending loads on stuff he doesnt think is necessary lol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> List is getting too long lol
> 
> Thankfully not buying anything now until my plan from con comes in, as **** spending loads on stuff he doesnt think is necessary lol


very true mate, you excited then? btw whats your daily carbs at at the moment..you still on a lean bulk?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> very true mate, you excited then? btw whats your daily carbs at at the moment..you still on a lean bulk?


Yes mate cannot wait! Need to pack on some size but the right way and in the right areas aswell.

On about 200 now mate. That's about doubled in the last 5/6 weeks. Finished cut just below 100. Still lean bulking. Slow and steady!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Yes mate cannot wait! Need to pack on some size but the right way and in the right areas aswell.
> 
> On about 200 now mate. That's about doubled in the last 5/6 weeks. Finished cut just below 100. Still lean bulking. Slow and steady!


I see yeah I saw the start of your log was like 120g? im rougly about ~200g as well, you think that's alright then for lean bulking?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> I see yeah I saw the start of your log was like 120g? im rougly about ~200g as well, you think that's alright then for lean bulking?


No I think it needs to keep increasing, slowly and surely as weight stabilises. Increase them by 10/20g. I'd love to be the position where by the next time I cut I'm maintaining weight and reasonable leanness at 400g carbs and low amount of cardio. Gives soo much more room to cut. Not sure I can hack that amount tho lol.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> No I think it needs to keep increasing, slowly and surely as weight stabilises. Increase them by 10/20g. I'd love to be the position where by the next time I cut I'm maintaining weight and reasonable leanness at 400g carbs and low amount of cardio. Gives soo much more room to cut. Not sure I can hack that amount tho lol.


appreciate it bud, will do...how long you got you think till your gonna compete?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> appreciate it bud, will do...how long you got you think till your gonna compete?


Honestly thinking early 2015 not happy to get on stage until I feel I look like a bodybuilder lol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Honestly thinking early 2015 not happy to get on stage until I feel I look like a bodybuilder lol


Got a while but ill still be following you brah!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> Got a while but ill still be following you brah!


Yeah gona put some serious size on


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> *Chest and Bi's*
> 
> Bench- 80X7, 80x7, 80x7 (not to failure tho)
> 
> ...


Some good, intensive work there mate.

Subbed:thumb: I'll be following your progress.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Some good, intensive work there mate.
> 
> Subbed:thumb: I'll be following your progress.


Thanks Laurieloz got to keep progressing from there tho! loving the weighted chin ups at the end..can feel much more tension on the biceps :thumb:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

IN :thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> IN :thumb:


sweet buddy  Hows the perma bulk still going strong I hope mate?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Glais said:


> sweet buddy  Hows the perma bulk still going strong I hope mate?


Yup, apart from my abbreviated session last night. Gonna try getting some proper benching in tonight though. Food is still going well which is a big plus


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Yup, apart from my abbreviated session last night. Gonna try getting some proper benching in tonight though. Food is still going well which is a big plus


That's quality mate, yeah I saw your abbreviated session; it was short but I think anybody would of been tired after that, haha lots of intensity! Yeah bench will put some serious size on your chest and triceps with progressive overload is what I found :thumbup1: Still smashing the pancakes?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Glais said:


> That's quality mate, yeah I saw your abbreviated session; it was short but I think anybody would of been tired after that, haha lots of intensity! Yeah bench will put some serious size on your chest and triceps with progressive overload is what I found :thumbup1: Still smashing the pancakes?


Yeah, wanna play about with my bench technique as it never seems to hit up my chest my, think my shoulders have a tendency to overpower things.

Saving the pancakes for the next couple of weeks till I am in my new job and working out before work. Got 6kg turning up today (yodel depending!)


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Yeah, wanna play about with my bench technique as it never seems to hit up my chest my, think my shoulders have a tendency to overpower things.
> 
> Saving the pancakes for the next couple of weeks till I am in my new job and working out before work. Got 6kg turning up today (yodel depending!)


Yeah mate I used to feel the same with bench...I then put incline dumbbell press before it so my chest was pre fatigued, then the bench I would feel the chest working a lot more. I do like a bit of incline bench too haha.

Damn son how much that set you back?!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Glais said:


> Yeah mate I used to feel the same with bench...I then put incline dumbbell press before it so my chest was pre fatigued, then the bench I would feel the chest working a lot more. I do like a bit of incline bench too haha.
> 
> Damn son how much that set you back?!


Will try some incline db presses before then, see if it makes a difference.

Set me back a fair whack mate, spent nearly £250 at TPW in the last couple of weeks  :lol:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Will try some incline db presses before then, see if it makes a difference.
> 
> Set me back a fair whack mate, spent nearly £250 at TPW in the last couple of weeks  :lol:


Yeah defo try it  haha some serious dollar for some serious gains mate!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Glais said:


> Yeah defo try it  haha some serious dollar for some serious gains mate!


Trust me mate, the pancake mixture is worth the money, also good for the wife as she is vegetarian. Really trying to find different ways of cutting her carb intake and bumping her protein intake. Looking forward to Muscle Food releasing the protein pasta. That stuff is awesome as well.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Trust me mate, the pancake mixture is worth the money, also good for the wife as she is vegetarian. Really trying to find different ways of cutting her carb intake and bumping her protein intake. Looking forward to Muscle Food releasing the protein pasta. That stuff is awesome as well.


Yeah ill see if I can get it in my next budget. Ah I see well bison meet, crab, cod are all great alternatives that add protein and low carb mate. Taste good too


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Bought to sip some strong ass black coffee...then off to work the legs.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Good session will post in a bit, calves were on fire 2day. Time for some food.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Legs*

*Squat*

110x12

115x10

122.5x 8

*Leg Press*

126X8

126X8

126X8

*Leg Ext*

90x12

90x12

90x12

*Lying Calf Raise*

126X12

126X12

126X12

*Standing Calf raise*

60x25

60x25

60x25

60x25

Weights up again on squats as well as leg extensions had a good leg pump. Calves were ruined after trying slower reps and pausing at the top of each raise as suggested by Chelsea.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Excellent leg session Glais, good reps and weights. :thumbup1:

But do you not want to increase the weight on each set of reps?

What I find good on the leg curl is to lift the heavier weights to about 90% of the full lift, then do a few "flexes" at the top of the movement.

This enables a good pump on the lower quads and defines most of the muscles in the front thighs.

I'm doing legs tomorrow, going very heavy with a beasting!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Excellent leg session Glais, good reps and weights. :thumbup1:
> 
> But do you not want to increase the weight on each set of reps?
> 
> ...


Alright mate, yeah I try to increase the weight on squats every set, didn't think about doing it for the other exercises today as was in a bit of a rush but your right very good idea! That leg curl idea sounds quality mate im going to have to hit that up to get a big pump...

Ah I see what you planning on doing for legs? any 100 reppers?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

bit of vascularity today


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> Alright mate, yeah I try to increase the weight on squats every set, didn't think about doing it for the other exercises today as was in a bit of a rush but your right very good idea! That leg curl idea sounds quality mate im going to have to hit that up to get a big pump...
> 
> Ah I see what you planning on doing for legs? any 100 reppers?


Good man. Looking good in the calf pics too!

No 100's tomorrow, leaving that nightmare till the weekend.

Just lots of heavy sets I think.

I can't do squats anymore as my lower back is f*cked. Can't risk it. I combat that dilemma by pushing the leg press to the max.

Cheers fella:thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Good squatting mate!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Good man. Looking good in the calf pics too!
> 
> No 100's tomorrow, leaving that nightmare till the weekend.
> 
> ...


Haha yeah man those 100's look painful! Oh I see is that any variation of squat or just back squat? I do like a good weighted lunge if you do any of them?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Good squatting mate!


Thanks dude, keep trynna progress you know how it is


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> Haha yeah man those 100's look painful! Oh I see is that any variation of squat or just back squat? I do like a good weighted lunge if you do any of them?


All of them. I stay away from squats altogether. Used to do loads when I was building but I cycled a lot too and over the years my back has just said "that's enough, mate!":rolleye:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

hitting the black coffee up now time for some energy preworkout, back today


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> All of them. I stay away from squats altogether. Used to do loads when I was building but I cycled a lot too and over the years my back has just said "that's enough, mate!":rolleye:


Ah I see still if you can pound your legs in other ways it still will have a great effect


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Back*

*T bar rows*

55x12

60x10

65x10

*Wide grip weight pull ups*

10x6

10X6

10X6

*Dumbbell row*

35x12

37.5x8

40x6

*Seat row*

66X12

70X10

73X8

*Bent row*

70x8

70x8

75x6

*Lat Pulldown*

3 sets of 66 or 73 forgot to right down!

*Rack pull*

120X5

*Decided to reverse the order of exercises this week just to add some variety...forgot to do racks pulls first though which was a bit of a bummer.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Impressive workout as always, mate. Keep it up! :thumbup1:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Impressive workout as always, mate. Keep it up! :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, felt good today and took shorter intervals between sets! Black coffee powered me right through  Cant wait for my weight belt to arrive get some heavy ass dips n pullups going haha.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> Thanks mate, felt good today and took shorter intervals between sets! Black coffee powered me right through  Cant wait for my weight belt to arrive get some heavy ass dips n pullups going haha.


You'll be building with the big boys when you get your belt, mate


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> You'll be building with the big boys when you get your belt, mate


haha I did have one back at uni, worked up to a 1rep max of +50kg for dipping, absolute love it for triceps! How are the legs feeling?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Popped into aldi picked up some turkey mince, sweet potato and chicken legs all on the cheap as there on offer. Very happy.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glais said:


> *Back*
> 
> *T bar rows*
> 
> ...


Solid back session there mate.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks Andy, the t bar rows at the start felt great back was really feeling it today.

All well with yourself?


----------



## jakeakita (Aug 5, 2013)

Good look mate your ripped


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

jakeakita said:


> Good look mate your ripped


Welcome to the log mate, haha thanks but im not there yet! You should get a log keep upto date with your progress!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Have you got a t-bar machine? Things are pretty manic for me at the moment. All sorts of things going on.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Have you got a t-bar machine? Things are pretty manic for me at the moment. All sorts of things going on.


nah mate, just normal barbell t bar row...Ah **** man, you still getting the gym in?!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glais said:


> nah mate, just normal barbell t bar row...Ah **** man, you still getting the gym in?!


Love the old skool set ups Yeah still manage 3 days a week at the moment. Once things calm down it will be game on for the 2014 session


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Love the old skool set ups Yeah still manage 3 days a week at the moment. Once things calm down it will be game on for the 2014 session


yeah man works perfectly well, so why change it hehe  That's good to hear mate make it a good un!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh I have every intention to mate. 12 months come Oct to get myself ready to improve on my 4th place in the npa finals on my last outing.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Oh I have every intention to mate. 12 months come Oct to get myself ready to improve on my 4th place in the npa finals on my last outing.


excellent, you've got a great attitude so I see no reason why you cant! :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

You planning on competing?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> You planning on competing?


yeah that's the dream mate, once I have more size, men's physique sort of thing. Got a long way yet however!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glais said:


> yeah that's the dream mate, once I have more size, men's physique sort of thing. Got a long way yet however!


Why limit yourself to the physique class mate? Have you used aas?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Why limit yourself to the physique class mate? Have you used aas?


not really sure mate just like the appeal of it. Like being in shape year round... no mate I haven't used aas but would that change much?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

By not using aas you can enter natural comps mate. looking at your pics you could do a weight class. Look at some of the natural web sites. NPA, BNBF, UKDFBBA.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Excellent news then mate, ill have a breeze through the websites  Still will only go for it when im ready though; got a lot of work to do!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glais said:


> Excellent news then mate, ill have a breeze through the websites  Still will only go for it when im ready though; got a lot of work to do!


judging by your photos you are not that far off. 12 months and you would be a contender.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Well that's gonna be the goal then buddy! Im looking at some of the sites now...what are some of the weight classes in the naturals does it differ to the AAS ones?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glais said:


> Well that's gonna be the goal then buddy! Im looking at some of the sites now...what are some of the weight classes in the naturals does it differ to the AAS ones?


They all differ by a few kgs to be honest. The thing is you can enter weight class 4 weeks before it is judged. there are also novice classes too.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> haha I did have one back at uni, worked up to a 1rep max of +50kg for dipping, absolute love it for triceps! How are the legs feeling?


They're okay surprisingly, but then I've done a lot of stretches since my workout. That's essential, otherwise you sieze up! mg:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> They're okay surprisingly, but then I've done a lot of stretches since my workout. That's essential, otherwise you sieze up! mg:


Haha I have a foam roller absolutely love it for reducing DOMS mate!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Hitting a preworkout snack up then off to the gym.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Shoulders & Triceps*

*Shoulder press dumbbell*

27.5x12

*Upright rows*

45X8

*Side lat raises*

15x10

*Close grip bench*

70x6

*Cable pulldown*

X10

*Skullcrushers*

32.5X8

*Had a horrendous workout today, feeling ill last night thinking it was a stomach bug or some sort of illness related to that. Just did what I could, still managed to match same reps n weight as last week on shoulder press so could of been worst. Time to rest up.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Do you do just one set on each exercise mate?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Do you do just one set on each exercise mate?


3 mate normally, usually type it out 3 times but not feeling too well atm bro. all good with you?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glais said:


> 3 mate normally, usually type it out 3 times but not feeling too well atm bro. all good with you?


Gotcha!

Yeah man, loving life right now 

I wouldn't train with stomach problems, you could puke at any moment :lol:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> Yeah man, loving life right now
> 
> I wouldn't train with stomach problems, you could puke at any moment :lol:


I know man, luckily I didn't, rest day 2moro so hopefully should be ok by the morning.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> I know man, luckily I didn't, rest day 2moro so hopefully should be ok by the morning.


Get a good kip mate. As you say it gets you nowhere training when you feel sh¡t:sleeping:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Get a good kip mate. As you say it gets you nowhere training when you feel sh¡t:sleeping:


Will do mate, hopefully am over the worst of it...rest day couldn't come at a better time. Will chat to you tomorrow!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Feeling so much better today, going to start having more greens and fibre for vitality


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Abs & Calfs *

*Weighted decline sit ups*

25X10

25X10

25X10

*Hanging leg raise*

X10

X10

X10

*Weighted Crunch cable*

73x8

73x8

73x8

*Lying calf raise*

138X12

138X12

138X12

*Smith machine raise*

90x12

90x12

90x12

*felt better today, hit calfs with lower reps higher weight, paused at the top of movement for 1 second, can really feel the difference


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Upped the carbs today, diet has been spot on


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good to see you are feeling better. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Good to see you are feeling better. Have a good weekend.


Thanks Flubs, I will do big bbq sunday aha  Hope you have a wicked one as well...much planned?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks like a good night's sleep was all you needed mate


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> Yeah man, loving life right now
> 
> I wouldn't train with stomach problems, you could puke at any moment :lol:


or worse


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> or worse


**** myself...thank god that's never happened before!!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

It works doesn't it mate...the pause on the rep?

Feel the burn. Then carry on. The day or two's rest on that particular muscle will return you with growth.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> It works doesn't it mate...the pause on the rep?
> 
> Feel the burn. Then carry on. The day or two's rest on that particular muscle will return you with growth.


love it mate, could literally feel the muscle so tight compared to just repping it out etc, particular good is using it on dumbbell shoulder press haha, decided to up my carbs should give some good workouts in the next week!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> love it mate, could literally feel the muscle so tight compared to just repping it out etc, particular good is using it on dumbbell shoulder press haha, decided to up my carbs should give some good workouts in the next week!


Good man. Go for it.

I've got another 100-repper tomorrow and then a massive leg workout planned for Sunday.

Right now this old [email protected]@rd's f*cked and off to bed! G'nite pal:sleeping:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Good man. Go for it.
> 
> I've got another 100-repper tomorrow and then a massive leg workout planned for Sunday.
> 
> Right now this old [email protected]@rd's f*cked and off to bed! G'nite pal:sleeping:


damn man you got some pain coming your way...yeah sweet I am off as well, you 2.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

just woke up had breakfast, on about 100g carbs and 75g protein so far.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> just woke up had breakfast, on about 100g carbs and 75g protein so far.


Morning Glais.

What are your training plans for today, bud?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Morning Glais.
> 
> What are your training plans for today, bud?


alright mate, got a full body session in a hour or so...one of my fave sessions of the week. Going to load up a strong black coffee  Ready for the 100 repper?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Full body*

*Rack Pull*

125X8

130X6

135X6

*Squats*

120x8

125x8

125x8

*Close grip chin ups*

10X8

15X7

20X4

*Standing Skulls*

22.5x12

22.5x12

22.5x12

*Hi cable flys*

23X12

27X10

27X10

*Ez curls*

32.5x8

32.5x8

35x6

*Good session today, felt really strong on the rack pulls which was nice.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Solid session mate.

Out if interest, is there much difference in the weights you use for rack pulls?

Last time I did deadlifts I managed 185 for 5 and I did 210 but couldn't lock out. I'm sure I've read that with rack pulls people manage to use more weight? Wouldn't mind giving it a go to try and progress.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Superb sesh mate.

Love the rack pulls also. Can't do chin ups anymore...a young man's game!

Just done mine. Having a second beer.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Superb sesh mate.
> 
> Love the rack pulls also. Can't do chin ups anymore...a young man's game!
> 
> Just done mine. Having a second beer.


Yeah loving rack pulls myself at the moment.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Solid session mate.
> 
> Out if interest, is there much difference in the weights you use for rack pulls?
> 
> Last time I did deadlifts I managed 185 for 5 and I did 210 but couldn't lock out. I'm sure I've read that with rack pulls people manage to use more weight? Wouldn't mind giving it a go to try and progress.


Alright mate, yeah usually you can manage more weight, and it targets mainly the back muscles, so I prefer that on back day etc. That's some quality deadlifts mate, you will easily manage over 220 on rack pulls...some people use it when they hit a plateau on deadlifts like as you said, you couldn't lock out, so rack pulls will help this sticking point. Defo give it a go, let me know how you like it!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Superb sesh mate.
> 
> Love the rack pulls also. Can't do chin ups anymore...a young man's game!
> 
> Just done mine. Having a second beer.


Getting that postworkout nutrition in there bud! :beer: How did it go?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glais said:


> Alright mate, yeah usually you can manage more weight, and it targets mainly the back muscles, so I prefer that on back day etc. That's some quality deadlifts mate, you will easily manage over 220 on rack pulls...some people use it when they hit a plateau on deadlifts like as you said, you couldn't lock out, so rack pulls will help this sticking point. Defo give it a go, let me know how you like it!


You will also find that they take the legs out of the lift quite a bit.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah loving rack pulls myself at the moment.


What sort of grip do you use andy, mixed or overhand?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glais said:


> What sort of grip do you use andy, mixed or overhand?


Mixed if I am doing normal pulls. But if I do snatch grip pulls then overhand mate.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Mixed if I am doing normal pulls. But if I do snatch grip pulls then overhand mate.


I see I see, yeah I use mixed too, any real disadvantages for using it as opposed to overhand?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Only thing I try to do is alternate the mixed grip so as to equal the grip out.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> Getting that postworkout nutrition in there bud! :beer: How did it go?


The session or the pint? 

Both were tasty! Good session again. I can't believe I'm not getting knackered and feeling sore yet (especially the next day).

New lease of life I guess. Forty-f*ucking-nine next month!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> The session or the pint?
> 
> Both were tasty! Good session again. I can't believe I'm not getting knackered and feeling sore yet (especially the next day).
> 
> New lease of life I guess. Forty-f*ucking-nine next month!!


Nice to meet a fellow senior mate  Sorry Glais back to your journal


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> The session or the pint?
> 
> Both were tasty! Good session again. I can't believe I'm not getting knackered and feeling sore yet (especially the next day).
> 
> New lease of life I guess. Forty-f*ucking-nine next month!!


That's good to head, proberly your training is keeping you energetic mate! :laugh: You lifting tomorrow or rest day?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Nice to meet a fellow senior mate  Sorry Glais back to your journal


no worries andy hehe


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> That's good to head, proberly your training is keeping you energetic mate! :laugh: You lifting tomorrow or rest day?


Oh yes. It's legs. And I'm going flat out with it. Can't wait.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Oh yes. It's legs. And I'm going flat out with it. Can't wait.


Gotta luv leg days. not half way through thou. Then its like WTF :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Gotta luv leg days. not half way through thou. Then its like WTF :lol:


Love doing legs, especially these 100's.

You're popping up all over the place, Andy!

Have you got a journal? I'll sub and follow you if so?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Love doing legs, especially these 100's.
> 
> You're popping up all over the place, Andy!
> 
> Have you got a journal? I'll sub and follow you if so?


Not at the moment mate. But hope to soon so feel free when it happens


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Not at the moment mate. But hope to soon so feel free when it happens


No worries mate, will do. Nice of you to take an interest today. @Glais Sorry mate, we'll leave your journal alone now!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

re feed today, breakfast done, around 110g c and 100g p so far


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

not much to report on today as its a rest day smashed a bbq this afternoon lots of protein involved, one meal later to come


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hope you enjoyed your rest day mate.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks Andy, was a great day, although bit of a headache coming on from too much coffee...time to start gulping some H2O. How was your day? rest day or gym?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I find if I have to much coffee i get the jitters :lol: Yeah I had a rest day today. Spent it with my wife,daughters and grand-daughter


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I find if I have to much coffee i get the jitters :lol: Yeah I had a rest day today. Spent it with my wife,daughters and grand-daughter


Aww that's a great day then!  I know what you mean although ive found I don't get the jitters anymore because my tolerance is so high from years ago...which isn't a good thing ha.

Back on the gym tomorrow, lets hope for more improvement!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes mate keep the improvements coming. Always a good feeling


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

just caught up mate. going very well in here, best of luck with your goals, youve got a good physique to start with :thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

safc49 said:


> just caught up mate. going very well in here, best of luck with your goals, youve got a good physique to start with :thumb:


from the years of competing as a swimmer! Weights are going up so cant complain, adjusting my diet as I go, think ive got it sorted atm though


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

quick oat shake preworkout then off to the gym


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Chest & Bi's*

*Incline bench*

70x6

70x6

70x6

*not to failure

*Flat dumbbell press*

30X8

32.5X4

30X8

30X8

*Hi cable fly*

33X10

35X10

35X10

*Incline dumbbell flies*

30x7

30x7

30x7

*Pec dec*

107x11

113x10

120x8

*Ez curls*

37x6

37x6

37x6

*Weighted Chin ups*

20X5

20X5

20X5

*Incline bench conc curl dumbell*

12.5X8

12.5X8

12.5X8

*Did incline bench instead of flat and flat dumbbell instead of incline dumbbell, felt it so much more in the chest. Weights still going up, feeling a lot fuller with the carb increase.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

nice workout mate :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Marathon session there mate. Bit of everything I think:thumbup1:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Marathon session there mate. Bit of everything I think:thumbup1:


yeah mate, I like high volume haha respond well to it atm. Got some legs 2day going to be smashing the leg press like you :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> yeah mate, I like high volume haha respond well to it atm. Got some legs 2day going to be smashing the leg press like you :thumbup1:


Great stuff. Another tip I can give you, perhaps you already do it......When you push off on especially heavy weights on the press, give your knees a push when you begin the first rep. That way you can initially lift more weight than merely using your legs which can be a bit of a struggle.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Liking your high volume workouts, I'm proud!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Legs*

*Squats*

120x12

130x10

140x6

100x25

*Leg press*

144x8

144x8

144x8

*Leg extension*

90X12

95X10

95X10

*Barbell calf raise*

100x12

100x12

100x12

*Lying calf raise*

X12

X12

X12

*Was all about the squats today, anything after that was pre-exhausted. Pb'd on the squats so happy with that.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Great stuff. Another tip I can give you, perhaps you already do it......When you push off on especially heavy weights on the press, give your knees a push when you begin the first rep. That way you can initially lift more weight than merely using your legs which can be a bit of a struggle.


Nope I did not do know that, I know what you mean though I will have to use this next time as your right the first rep when sat in the "hole" is quite painful


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Liking your high volume workouts, I'm proud!


Absolutely love it mate :tongue: I still haven't used POF, some of the stories I hear make me so intrigued...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> Nope I did not do know that, I know what you mean though I will have to use this next time as your right the first rep when sat in the "hole" is quite painful


You will be surprised how much more you can lift once you get going.

Great legs sesh there today. Amazing weights on the curls especially! mg:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> You will be surprised how much more you can lift once you get going.
> 
> Great legs sesh there today. Amazing weights on the curls especially! mg:


Yeah exactly ill have utilise that technique, I seem to struggle on leg press compared to squats tbh so this may help a bit. Thanks mate, just trynna keep improving!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Back*

*Rack Pull*

130x8

140x5

140x5

*Dumbbell row superset with wide pull ups*

37.5X8

40X8

40X8

*Tbar Row*

65X6

65X6

65X6

*Bent row*

70X10

72.5X8

75X6

*Cable row*

66x8

66x8

66x8


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

You never stop mate. Leaves me standing. Impressive workout there:thumbup1:

I'm just going to do mine now, still undecided what to do!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> You never stop mate. Leaves me standing. Impressive workout there:thumbup1:
> 
> I'm just going to do mine now, still undecided what to do!


Was a good workout considering im not having caffeine for a few weeks to stop being dependent on it, and was pleased to see improvement on the rack pulls and dumbbell row.

Just seen your workout...you must have some crazy wheels


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> Was a good workout considering im not having caffeine for a few weeks to stop being dependent on it, and was pleased to see improvement on the rack pulls and dumbbell row.
> 
> Just seen your workout...you must have some crazy wheels


Good idea about the caffeine. Sure it's a stimulant and may keep you more alert for a short time, but it's bad for the blood pressure. Drink green tea instead.

Crazy wheels?! Yeah they're pretty well formed and cut nicely, but I miss the incline press. Used to shift up to 400kgs on that before my lower back problems, same with squats. Bit of a [email protected]@rd but I am an old f*cker and I'm still pleased with my current achievements. Can't keep it up forever (the training that is)!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Good idea about the caffeine. Sure it's a stimulant and may keep you more alert for a short time, but it's bad for the blood pressure. Drink green tea instead.
> 
> Crazy wheels?! Yeah they're pretty well formed and cut nicely, but I miss the incline press. Used to shift up to 400kgs on that before my lower back problems, same with squats. Bit of a [email protected]@rd but I am an old f*cker and I'm still pleased with my current achievements. Can't keep it up forever (the training that is)!


To be honest I haven't used any for 2 workouts and both have been solid workouts so may drop it all together if I don't really need it. Yeah green tea and water is what ive been drinking, green tea I feel is so good for detoxifying.

Damn mate serious weight! what sort of rep scheme did you do for squats?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> To be honest I haven't used any for 2 workouts and both have been solid workouts so may drop it all together if I don't really need it. Yeah green tea and water is what ive been drinking, green tea I feel is so good for detoxifying.
> 
> Damn mate serious weight! what sort of rep scheme did you do for squats?


When I was seriously bodybuilding in the 90's, it was usually basic 4-6 sets of 10-12 reps on the squats. I used the Smith machine for virtually all squatting as I didn't need a spotter unless I went really heavy.

The incline leg press I was using right until early this year. I developed a pressure problem in my head which still affects me.

I still don't know the cause of this, but it only gets bad if I'm incline training or if my head is positioned lower than the rest of me. It's really weird.

I've had many blood tests, my blood pressure is fine and I've had a MRI scan. Also checks for ear problems. Fine.

Next is a CAT scan soon. I just have to be careful.

So with my leg training restricted to seated presses,curls and calves, I train to 'maintain' now, rather than buil....although these 100-reppers are putting on size again.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

big back session mate. shifting some weights about^^

im not a massive fan of caffeine but green tea is good. i use concentrated caps in cycles even though it has some caffeine in feel a lot better for it.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> When I was seriously bodybuilding in the 90's, it was usually basic 4-6 sets of 10-12 reps on the squats. I used the Smith machine for virtually all squatting as I didn't need a spotter unless I went really heavy.
> 
> The incline leg press I was using right until early this year. I developed a pressure problem in my head which still affects me.
> 
> ...


Oh right I see sucks to put you out of training some exercises though....I normally only do 3 working sets on squats you reckon I should add a 1 or 2 more?

Good to know though that your blood pressure and other tests are good results mate! 

Maybe you've stumbled on something most bodybuilders neglect with the high repping 100's eh?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> big back session mate. shifting some weights about^^
> 
> im not a massive fan of caffeine but green tea is good. i use concentrated caps in cycles even though it has some caffeine in feel a lot better for it.


Cheers bud, seem to be increasing each back session which is good.

Concentrated green tea caps? you get more energy or just general wellbeing?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> Cheers bud, seem to be increasing each back session which is good.
> 
> Concentrated green tea caps? you get more energy or just general wellbeing?


Just kept me going while at work but didn't get the awful crash when smashing 200mg caffeine lol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Just kept me going while at work but didn't get the awful crash when smashing 200mg caffeine lol


haha I know what you mean, the preworkout I was using had 1,3 dimeth in as well...literally would get home and sleep middle of the afternoon 

Where did you get yours? or is any brand g2g?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Www.activlab.co.uk there is a 10% discount code somewhere ill find it lol

There is green tea and l carnatine caps which are good


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Www.activlab.co.uk there is a 10% discount code somewhere ill find it lol
> 
> There is green tea and l carnatine caps which are good


Sweet mate, cheers, ill have a browse :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Subbed! Let's do this!!!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

defdaz said:


> Subbed! Let's do this!!!


good to have you on board, sure thing go hard or go home :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

AT050213a

Discount code!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> Oh right I see sucks to put you out of training some exercises though....I normally only do 3 working sets on squats you reckon I should add a 1 or 2 more?
> 
> Good to know though that your blood pressure and other tests are good results mate!
> 
> Maybe you've stumbled on something most bodybuilders neglect with the high repping 100's eh?


Re: Squats. Just do what you can manage. It depends on your other training, what to leave in, what to leave out.

You could maybe do another couple of sets but it would perhaps be a substitute for something you could drop that day. Trial and error.

The 100's I'm enjoying a lot but I'd never heard of this method until Dirk told me about it. I'm not sure if it would be good advice to add it to a serious bodybuilder's programme. No harm in inserting them occasionally. See if you find improvements in your physique.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Shoulders & Triceps*

*Shoulder press dumbbell*

27.5x12

30x8

30x8

*Behind neck press*

x6

x6

x6

*Lat raise*

12.5X15

15X8

15X8

*Front raise*

x8

x8

x8

*Shrugs*

80x8

80x8

80x8

*Close grip tricep bench*

80x3

75x6

70x8

*Pulldown*

x12

x12

x12

*Skull crushers*

30x12

37x6

37x6


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

another fine workout mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

safc49 said:


> another fine workout mate :thumbup1:


shoulders should be feeling sore later! Looking to hit some supersets next week to get some real pain going haha


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> shoulders should be feeling sore later! Looking to hit some supersets next week to get some real pain going haha


Yep. Good set of exercises there, bud.

Feel that pain and push right through it...get the size on! :thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Yep. Good set of exercises there, bud.
> 
> Feel that pain and push right through it...get the size on! :thumb:


I feel you! keep them gains coming


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Full body*

*Rack pulls*

140x4

140x4

140x4

*Weighted close grip pulls*

20x6

20x5

20x5

*Cable flies*

X15

X10

X6

*Hammer curl*

17.5x8

20x5

20x5

*Standing skulls*

x8

x8

x8


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that sesh, bud.

Do you find that your forearms and wrists ache afterwards following hammer curls?

Mine always do.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Nothing wrong with that sesh, bud.
> 
> Do you find that your forearms and wrists ache afterwards following hammer curls?
> 
> Mine always do.


was an okay session, had to do rack pulls mid session would of preferred them first.

Yes mate, defo the forearms aching now but I always thought they targeted them a bit more than standard curls?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> was an okay session, had to do rack pulls mid session would of preferred them first.
> 
> Yes mate, defo the forearms aching now but I always thought they targeted them a bit more than standard curls?


They do. It's because you're pushing out more of the muscle on the elbow area with hands in this position.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> They do. It's because you're pushing out more of the muscle on the elbow area with hands in this position.


weird I seem to feel it just as much on the bicep as I would with dumbbell curls but with the added forearm activation....result!

sore from them 1000s bud?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> weird I seem to feel it just as much on the bicep as I would with dumbbell curls but with the added forearm activation....result!
> 
> sore from them 1000s bud?


I'm a bit sore around my neck and shoulders, otherwise it's working well and I'll be sticking with these routines every weekend.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Chest & Bi*

*Incline bench press*

70x10

75x6

80x3

*Flat dumbbell press*

30x12

35x5

35x5

*Cable flies*

27x15

27x15

27x12

*Pec dec*

120x8

127x6

127x6

*Bicep curl with bar*

35x6, then 2 cheated

35x6, "

35x6, "

*Hammer curls*

17.5x8

17.5x8

17.5x8

*Cable curls*

x12

x12

x12

*Forearms and biceps were so pumped using a straight bar for curls instead of an ez, cable curls were decent also.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

big session mate gonna be sore tomoz lol


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Solid, heavy workout mate. You'll be making some extensive gains now no doubt.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> big session mate gonna be sore tomoz lol


defo mate, that is the plan :tongue: Had my first bit of caffeine for a few days today so was buzzing in the gym haha


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Solid, heavy workout mate. You'll be making some extensive gains now no doubt.


yeah dude the incline pressing is improving my chest so much I feel! hit those hammer curls today defo great for some added forearm tension 

you ever use dumbbell curls, starting from a hammer curl finishing like a normal curl if you get me?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> big session mate gonna be sore tomoz lol





Laurieloz said:


> Solid, heavy workout mate. You'll be making some extensive gains now no doubt.


X2 :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> yeah dude the incline pressing is improving my chest so much I feel! hit those hammer curls today defo great for some added forearm tension
> 
> you ever use dumbbell curls, starting from a hammer curl finishing like a normal curl if you get me?


Yrs. Mostly when standing I do it this way. If I'm on a preacher bench, usually straightforward curls or the double dumbbell method.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Yrs. Mostly when standing I do it this way. If I'm on a preacher bench, usually straightforward curls or the double dumbbell method.


sweet mate, just double checking haha


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Legs*

*Squats*

120x20

130x12

140x12

*Leg press machine*

144x8

144x8

144x8

*Leg extension*

90x8

90x8

90x8

*Lying calf raise*

x12

x12

x12

*Standing calf raise barbell superset with dumbbell calf raise*

x12

x12

x12


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais, your legs sessions are excellent. Must have some size there, bud. Big weights!

* On the previous note, I can't remember if I mentioned my method for the 'double dumbbell' preacher curls I use.

If you're interested in this, I posted a scenario in the Form & Technique forum under 'Inner bicep head training'. There's also a good example on the first post in my journal.

It's a terrific routine for biceps and they put on size very quickly:thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Glais, your legs sessions are excellent. Must have some size there, bud. Big weights!
> 
> * On the previous note, I can't remember if I mentioned my method for the 'double dumbbell' preacher curls I use.
> 
> ...


yeah bud, my legs are very strong from being a swimmer all those years!

Thanks you mate, im defo gonna have a read of that, normally all I do is change grip position on the barbell but will sure incorporate some of that!!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> yeah bud, my legs are very strong from being a swimmer all those years!
> 
> Thanks you mate, im defo gonna have a read of that, normally all I do is change grip position on the barbell but will sure incorporate some of that!!


Great. The pic on my profile page is largely as a result of this training method


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Great. The pic on my profile page is largely as a result of this training method


haha damn I better get started then bud! :tongue: looking forward to next arm session now


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> *Legs*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


U throw some serious weight about mate nice one


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> U throw some serious weight about mate nice one


That's the aim mate! go big or go home right


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

140 for reps mate, top work on squats!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> 140 for reps mate, top work on squats!


cheers bud, was kind of a weird session, felt fatigued mentally from lowish carbs but somehow physically pushed through the session haha


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Back*

*Wide grip pull-ups*

x8

x8

x8

*all done with 3 sec negative

*Dumbbell row*

40x6

40x7

40x7

*T bar row*

60x8

70x4

60x8

*Cable row*

x10

x8

x8

*Bent over row*

70x10

75x8

80x6


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Great 'pull' session there mate:thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Great 'pull' session there mate:thumb:


Thanks bud, shoulders today lets go big!

Over the cold mate?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Shoulders & Triceps*

*Dumbbell shoulder press*

27.5x15

30x9

30x9

*felt so much better on these than last week

*Upright row*

40x12

40x12

40x10

*Side raise*

15x6

15x6

15x6

*Behind neck press*

60x8

60x8

60x8

*Close grip bench*

60x12

60x12

60x12

*Standing Skulls*

x15

x15

x15

*Cable pulldown*

x10

x10

x10


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> *Shoulders & Triceps*
> 
> *Dumbbell shoulder press*
> 
> ...


Steadily increasing that weight, bud. Excellent stuff!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> *Back*
> 
> *Wide grip pull-ups*
> 
> ...


another good session mate love tbar rows proper killer


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> another good session mate love tbar rows proper killer


I know the feeling bud, feels proper old school as well haha!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> I know the feeling bud, feels proper old school as well haha!


ye haha we have a machine thing where you stand on it so other than looking like a plonker its pretty good. might start doing it with a BB though as im a lanky fker and my feet dont fit on the foot plates very well lol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> ye haha we have a machine thing where you stand on it so other than looking like a plonker its pretty good. might start doing it with a BB though as im a lanky fker and my feet dont fit on the foot plates very well lol


haha how tall are you?! yeah I do mine wit a BB, that and bent rows are great I find :thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Steadily increasing that weight, bud. Excellent stuff!
> View attachment 136433


Cheers mate, had my headphones in today and was just feeling good  time to get some food...salmon yeahh


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> haha how tall are you?! yeah I do mine wit a BB, that and bent rows are great I find :thumb:


about 6,3 so not too tall but tall for BBing lol think id need to be 20stone to be in proportion

ye ill get the BB out friday and do it against a wall i think


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> about 6,3 so not too tall but tall for BBing lol think id need to be 20stone to be in proportion
> 
> ye ill get the BB out friday and do it against a wall i think


Yeah that's sweet exactly how I do it. you can grip the barbell with your hands or use the double handle thing.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> Yeah that's sweet exactly how I do it. you can grip the barbell with your hands or use the double handle thing.


ye ill try the double hand thing tomoz.

everyone is lazy at my gym so always get looked at when u do something no1 else does haha


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> ye ill try the double hand thing tomoz.
> 
> everyone is lazy at my gym so always get looked at when u do something no1 else does haha


lol very true but screw them mate, they cant help your progress! you lifting 2day?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> lol very true but screw them mate, they cant help your progress! you lifting 2day?


chest and biceps today.

gonna do some flat bench. first time in 9 months. last time i tore my intercostal muscles in my chest. but even though they have never healed proper gonna crack on. still hurt when i sneeze&#8230;. not sure wtf is up with that.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> chest and biceps today.
> 
> gonna do some flat bench. first time in 9 months. last time i tore my intercostal muscles in my chest. but even though they have never healed proper gonna crack on. still hurt when i sneeze&#8230;. not sure wtf is up with that.


damn bro sounds painful...will probs take awhile to heal though.

Big chest session then mate, smash it


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> Cheers mate, had my headphones in today and was just feeling good  time to get some food...salmon yeahh


Good man. Enjoy! :tt2:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Chest &Bi's*

*Flat dumbbell press*

27.5x12

30x10

32.5x8

30x10

27.5x12

*Incline dumbbell press*

25x15

27.5x12

30x8

*Decline dumbbell press*

x12

x12

x12

*Cable flies*

x12

x12

x12

*Straight bar curl*

30x12

35x8

40x6

*Hammer curl*

15x12

17.5x7

20x4

17.5x7

*Rope bicep curl*

dropset

*good session, incorporated a lot of pyramiding sets


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ruined now? 

weekend off?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> ruined now?
> 
> weekend off?


haha sore yes! but cba to cook which is annoying mate!!

Nope I think I got some back and legs sort of thing tomorrow, compounds really...yourself?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> haha sore yes! but cba to cook which is annoying mate!!
> 
> Nope I think I got some back and legs sort of thing tomorrow, compounds really...yourself?


i was like that last night jsut Couldnt be ****d to move lol

Back tonight then sat/sunday off for me. try to get everything in in the week and spend saturday with the missus lol 

have fun with legs lets see some big weights


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> i was like that last night jsut Couldnt be ****d to move lol
> 
> Back tonight then sat/sunday off for me. try to get everything in in the week and spend saturday with the missus lol
> 
> have fun with legs lets see some big weights


Yeah man it does suck, do you prep a lot of your food?

Haha that's a good idea to be fair, I always have the sunday off to relax and stuff.

Back I see you smashing the t bars? :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> Yeah man it does suck, do you prep a lot of your food?
> 
> Haha that's a good idea to be fair, I always have the sunday off to relax and stuff.
> 
> Back I see you smashing the t bars? :thumb:


i make a big pot of chilli 75% lean mince 25% quorn mince lol on a sunday night. lasts me a couple of days then i have steaks/chicken.

I left my two staeks in the fridge in my office so i got back and was like FK AHHHHHH had 6 eggs on rye bread instead. which is my breakfast meal. so didnt feel like that this morning.

yes tbars

gonna try heavy deads doing 5x5 on them tonight.

last set not sure what ill try not sure wether to go off floor or do in squat rack so i can raise the bar a few inches. (lanky fk *sob)


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> i make a big pot of chilli 75% lean mince 25% quorn mince lol on a sunday night. lasts me a couple of days then i have steaks/chicken.
> 
> I left my two staeks in the fridge in my office so i got back and was like FK AHHHHHH had 6 eggs on rye bread instead. which is my breakfast meal. so didnt feel like that this morning.
> 
> ...


haha that's a good idea to be fair, I try to make some prep food but never seem to make more than like 1 days worth lol!

aahh man love steak so expensive tho compared to chicken!

haha that's gonna hurt man! I prefer rack pulls over deadlifts tbf, hits me better


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Glais said:


> haha that's a good idea to be fair, I try to make some prep food but never seem to make more than like 1 days worth lol!
> 
> aahh man love steak so expensive tho compared to chicken!
> 
> haha that's gonna hurt man! I prefer rack pulls over deadlifts tbf, hits me better


How's your diet?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Talaria said:


> How's your diet?


trying hit 3000ish everyday. Same format as posted before really, added in some bacon with eggs in the am and pm.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Great workout for the old guns today mate. Must be like boulders tonight!

Keep it up!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Great workout for the old guns today mate. Must be like boulders tonight!
> View attachment 136524
> 
> 
> Keep it up!


damn sore atm! going with slower negatives has definitely hit me hard bud!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Back & triceps*

*Bent over row*

60x15

70x10

75x8

80x6

75x8

60x15

*Rack pulls*

135x6

140x6

140x6

*Standing tricep skulls*

x15

x12

x8

x8

x12

*Lying skulls*

3 sets then dropsets

*swift workout today, lots of pyramids.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Chest & Bis*

*Incline bench*

60x15

70x8

70x8

*Flat dumbbells superset with incline*

x10, x10

x10, x10

x10, x10

*Flat dumbbell flies*

x12

x10

x8

*Cable flies*

x8

x8

x8

*4 second negative on each rep

*Barbell curl*

30x10

35x8

35x8

35x8

strict form

*Preach curl*

x8

x8

x8

*cable curl*

x8

x8

x8

then dropset


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

A lot of weight shifted there! Good stuff mate:thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> A lot of weight shifted there! Good stuff mate:thumb:


was a decent workout yeah, buzzing for being back at my old gym on Thursday more equipment and being with my normal training partner  Then I can get ready for shifting some bigger weights


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Glais said:


> *Chest & Bis*
> 
> *Incline bench*
> 
> ...


whats the weights mate?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

safc49 said:


> whats the weights mate?


erm of the top of my head

flat dumbs superset with incline dumbs was 32.5kg and 22.5kg

flat dumbs flies was 22.5kg

cable flies was 23kg

preacher curl I think was 20kg


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Glais said:


> erm of the top of my head
> 
> flat dumbs superset with incline dumbs was 32.5kg and 22.5kg
> 
> ...


sweet :thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

safc49 said:


> sweet :thumb:


its ok :cool2: need to up my carbs a bit me thinks haha


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Glais said:


> its ok :cool2: need to up my carbs a bit me thinks haha


i know i cant lift for sh1t if i dont eat plenty, i wont be eating plenty for a while yet so i wont be expecting any great increases in lifts


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice incline benching and good workouts


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

safc49 said:


> i know i cant lift for sh1t if i dont eat plenty, i wont be eating plenty for a while yet so i wont be expecting any great increases in lifts


how comes you aint eatin a lot bud? but yeah my fast metabolism is very annoying sometimes


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Glais said:


> how comes you aint eatin a lot bud? but yeah my fast metabolism is very annoying sometimes


I want to lose weight first before trying to add mass mate

I'm easily tempted to bulk but I want rid of fat first


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

safc49 said:


> I want to lose weight first before trying to add mass mate
> 
> I'm easily tempted to bulk but I want rid of fat first


good idea bud, as long as your putting the work in im sure youll be golden


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

tikkajohn said:


> Nice incline benching and good workouts


thanks mate, appreciated to have you in here...you got a log up?


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Glais said:


> thanks mate, appreciated to have you in here...you got a log up?


Cheers! yea I have a log ill link it here,

Im currently bulking and hope to cut sometime early february, around 90kg 6ft 2"

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/209123-transformation-starting-strength-log.html


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

tikkajohn said:


> Cheers! yea I have a log ill link it here,
> 
> Im currently bulking and hope to cut sometime early february, around 90kg 6ft 2"
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/209123-transformation-starting-strength-log.html


sweet ill be sub'd to it...damn you've put on some mass mate just looking through it now congrats :thumb:


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Glais said:


> sweet ill be sub'd to it...damn you've put on some mass mate just looking through it now congrats :thumb:


Yea about 10kgs, Its slowing down now though, currently on 4000kcals at the moment and trying to get as strong as I can before I go on a diet.

Your in great shape as it is are you doing a lean bulk?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

tikkajohn said:


> Yea about 10kgs, Its slowing down now though, currently on 4000kcals at the moment and trying to get as strong as I can before I go on a diet.
> 
> Your in great shape as it is are you doing a lean bulk?


yeah youll be making awesome gains on 4000  just cooking some flapjacks as we speak!!

your correct im lean bulking, I like to stay relatively in good condition all the time, wanna get up to 85kg by nov that would good :thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Legs*

*Squat*

130x12

135x8

145x4

*Leg press*

144x6 , 3 sets

*Leg ext*

90x8

88x8

88x8

*calf raise *

x8

x8

x8

*calf raise superset with dumbbell calf raise*

x12

x12

x12

Finished with a couple of shrugs as well because I missed them on sat.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice legs session mate. Good lifts there:thumbup1:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Nice legs session mate. Good lifts there:thumbup1:


yeah man, getting stronger every leg session.

Think I got like a gluten intolerance though which kind of sucks, cant even eat oats!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> yeah man, getting stronger every leg session.
> 
> Think I got like a gluten intolerance though which kind of sucks, cant even eat oats!


That's a setback. Is this a new complaint you can see the doctor about, or a long term intolerance you have?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> That's a setback. Is this a new complaint you can see the doctor about, or a long term intolerance you have?


I could but all I get from it really is just little red spots that pop up then go the next day. plenty of other carbs sources tho than oats! so not too much to worry about think


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> I could but all I get from it really is just little red spots that pop up then go the next day. plenty of other carbs sources tho than oats! so not too much to worry about think


Little red spots doesn't sound normal mate:eek:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Little red spots doesn't sound normal mate:eek:


as in very little hives that come then go. happens with some people, oh well more sweet spuds


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> as in very little hives that come then go. happens with some people, oh well more sweet spuds


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

pic taken after waking up, need to bring chest up


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

your leg session looks epic puts mine to shame lol.

looking good in pic! chest looks good and when u get more muscle maturity will look better


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> your leg session looks epic puts mine to shame lol.
> 
> looking good in pic! chest looks good and when u get more muscle maturity will look better


haha yeah do like hitting the legs hard, still sore today ahah.

need to keep hitting the incline pressing movements as that's helping, always a weak point so may start hitting it 2x a week.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Subbed, better late than never!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Cheers pal appreciated. 

You got a log yourself?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Glais said:


> Cheers pal appreciated.
> 
> You got a log yourself?


Yeah mate although I haven't updated it now in months!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/225922-first-cut-my-life-time-get-ab-ulous.html

will start it back up at some point!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah mate although I haven't updated it now in months!
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/225922-first-cut-my-life-time-get-ab-ulous.html
> 
> will start it back up at some point!


sounds good to me, ill have a breeze through..

whats your arm routine like, from your pics looks like a strong point


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Glais said:


> sounds good to me, ill have a breeze through..
> 
> whats your arm routine like, from your pics looks like a strong point


DB Hammer curls x 3 sets - go as heavy as possible, using 24kg DB's atm.

EZ bar curls x 3 sets - normally use a moderate weight about 35kgs total

Incline DB curl - Light weight normally 2 sets with 10kgs and one with 8kgs.

I do the final curls like this:






Brilliant exercise and really feel them.

I do back after biceps by the way.

Triceps I do after chest day, but only do skull crushers and rope pulldowns for tri's.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> DB Hammer curls x 3 sets - go as heavy as possible, using 24kg DB's atm.
> 
> EZ bar curls x 3 sets - normally use a moderate weight about 35kgs total
> 
> ...


Thanks mate appreciated...whats the rep range on the hammer curls 6-12?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Glais said:


> Thanks mate appreciated...whats the rep range on the hammer curls 6-12?


I always do single alternate arms, and always go to 20 reps, 10 each arm. Once I can do 3 sets of 20 for more than two sessions in a row I up the weight and start again!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Your new pic looks epic mate. Serious gains there, you should change your avatar to this one now. :thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Your new pic looks epic mate. Serious gains there, you should change your avatar to this one now. :thumb:


Thanks pal, im about 79kg now, was 73 in august.

will try get a few more pics up, cant wait to hit over 80kg first time


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> I always do single alternate arms, and always go to 20 reps, 10 each arm. Once I can do 3 sets of 20 for more than two sessions in a row I up the weight and start again!


thanks mate gonna hit this up


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> Thanks pal, im about 79kg now, was 73 in august.
> 
> will try get a few more pics up, cant wait to hit over 80kg first time


You'll do that within a week


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Going great mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Back & Triceps*

*Bent rows*

60x20

70x12

75x10

80x8

85x4

80x8

70x12

*Dumbbell row*

40x8

40x8

40x8

*Seat row*

x8

x8

x8

*Standing skulls*

18x12

28x8

28x8

*Triceps pull-down*

x15

x12

x10

x8

*short workout today, had a good pump in the triceps


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

It's not that short a workout. Good work mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> It's not that short a workout. Good work mate:thumbup1:


haha short for my normal ones 

but particularly liking the pyramid sets with shorter rest.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*shoulders*

*dumbbell press*

3:1:1 tempo

x10

x10

x10

x10

*upright row*

30x12

35x10

40x8

45x6

40x8

35x10

*shrugs*

to failure 3 sets


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Glais said:


> *shoulders*
> 
> *dumbbell press*
> 
> ...


How come you don't do any lateral raises?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> How come you don't do any lateral raises?


only had like 20 mins to get the session in mate, have to catch the train back upto uni, normally though they are a staple in my workout


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Chest*

*Flat bench*

80x8

85x6

82.5x7

*Incline bench*

60x12

70x7

67.5x8

*Weighted dips*

25x5

25x5

25x5

*Chest press*

x12

x12

x12

temp of 3:1:1


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice workout love weighted dips my self, have you tried any body weight stuff like muscle ups and the like?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

tikkajohn said:


> Nice workout love weighted dips my self, have you tried any body weight stuff like muscle ups and the like?


yeah mate, my favourite exercise for chest/tris is the weighted dip, my 1rep max jumped so much higher once I incorporated them on bench 

I can do a muscle up but not rep them out which is something I would like to achieve, how about yourself?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Still upping them reps, Glais:thumb:


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Glais said:


> yeah mate, my favourite exercise for chest/tris is the weighted dip, my 1rep max jumped so much higher once I incorporated them on bench
> 
> I can do a muscle up but not rep them out which is something I would like to achieve, how about yourself?


I can just about manage one but not all the time I've gained a lot of weight and it isn't helping!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Still upping them reps, Glais:thumb:


its coming bud, gonna do a bit of everything tomorrow I think, going to try upping my protein amount as well


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> its coming bud, gonna do a bit of everything tomorrow I think, going to try upping my protein amount as well


I watch a lot of younger lads on this site (!), but it's clear that you're one of the most dedicated and well-read.

Wish I could turn back time (as the song goes), and live it all again sometimes!

Whisky's kicked in I think..time for bo-bos. Big gym day 'morrow!

Night mate:thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> I watch a lot of younger lads on this site (!), but it's clear that you're one of the most dedicated and well-read.
> 
> Wish I could turn back time (as the song goes), and live it all again sometimes!
> 
> ...


Thank you mate appreciate you saying that!

Looking forward to seeing what you can do on the 100 reppers bud


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> Thank you mate appreciate you saying that!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what you can do on the 100 reppers bud


Did 'em earlier but struggled, 50-reps with BIG weights tomorrow (today now).

Poured another whisky!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

full body

*dumbbell shoulder press*

28x10

30x9

32x8

22x15

*weighted pull ups*

10x6

15x6

17.5x5

*bar curls supersetted with cable curls*

x10

x8

x8

*tricep pulldown and skulls supersetted*

x10

x10

x10


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Looking excellent this mate. You training every day now? Fit little f*cker!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Looking excellent this mate. You training every day now? Fit little f*cker!


every day usually, but have sunday off. If I need a day off ill take an extra one usually go buy how the body feels, had a night out tonight but will be strict from now on


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> every day usually, but have sunday off. If I need a day off ill take an extra one usually go buy how the body feels, had a night out tonight but will be strict from now on


Dedication. That's good:thumbup1:

Don't neglect your fruends too much though; it's important to retain a social life, your training won't suffer that much


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey mate, nice to see things are progressing nicely


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

nothing wrong with letting ur hair down every nown again. what u get up too?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> nothing wrong with letting ur hair down every nown again. what u get up too?


yeah true, just going out for the freshers week up here, so just a real late light, didn't hit the bed till about 5 am!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> yeah true, just going out for the freshers week up here, so just a real late light, didn't hit the bed till about 5 am!!


ah freshers lol. enjoy  i think after first three months of uni i was immune to alcohol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> ah freshers lol. enjoy  i think after first three months of uni i was immune to alcohol


ha im not a fresher anymore was a year ago but jst went out for it...yeah man however the amount of jaegerbombs kept me up all day haha...hows tricks?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> ha im not a fresher anymore was a year ago but jst went out for it...yeah man however the amount of jaegerbombs kept me up all day haha...hows tricks?


its all good mate ty.

shoulders tonight. not sure wether to try standing OHP again as it ruined my shoulder last week. reckon ill do seated this week and alternate them.

what u got planned?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

If it's hurting your shoulder then I wouldn't do it tbh. I can't remember, but I'm guessing you used a BB for standing and DBs for seated? If so, it'll be the BB that's messing your shoulder, not whether you're doing it seated/standing.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> its all good mate ty.
> 
> shoulders tonight. not sure wether to try standing OHP again as it ruined my shoulder last week. reckon ill do seated this week and alternate them.
> 
> what u got planned?


haha its meant to be my shoulder day as well but membership doesn't start till tomorrow aaah

That sucks mate, yeah I just stick to dumbbell press and behind neck press on the smith but that may not be a good idea if your shoulders sore.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> If it's hurting your shoulder then I wouldn't do it tbh. I can't remember, but I'm guessing you used a BB for standing and DBs for seated? If so, it'll be the BB that's messing your shoulder, not whether you're doing it seated/standing.


i do ohp on a smith when seated mate which took the edge off it. i do tend to lay off a lot of shoulder exercises due to inflammation i get in it. but on the hgh atm which stops it lol

but ye i cant even do upright rows like 1 fks me.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Shoulders*

*Hammer smith press*

80x15

90x10

100x8

100x8

*Seated barbell press*

40x10

45x8

50x6

40x10 burn out set

*Side lateral raises*

8x15

12x8

12x8

*Upright row*

40x10

42.5x8

45x6

45x6 then dropset

*Shrugs*

70x12

75x8

77.5x6

*high volume on the pressing today, enjoyed it a lot. First day at uni gym, legs tomorrow time to get the cals in


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

More good stuff there mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> More good stuff there mate:thumbup1:


yeah mate, was decent considering I had flu a couple days over the weekend. Got legs 2 day


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> yeah mate, was decent considering I had flu a couple days over the weekend. Got legs 2 day


Good man. Flu can't stop a guy like you. You're on a mission!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Legs*

*Hammersmith leg press*

240x12

260x10

280x8

280x8

*Leg ext*

x12

x10

x10

x8

*Leg curl*

70x12

75x10

75x10

77.5x8

*Calf raise lying*

x8

x8

x8

x8, then dropset

*
Calf raise machine*

80x15

80x15

80x15


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glais said:


> *Legs*
> 
> *Hammersmith leg press*
> 
> ...


Nice session there mate. Things look like are going well.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Nice session there mate. Things look like are going well.


cheers pal, yeah things are bit hectic atm with uni and gym but trying to maintain meals and keep the weight progressing. May have to start adding in a whey isolate due to time constraints but it has to be done


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

So you not using whey at the moment then mate?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> So you not using whey at the moment then mate?


nope, consuming about 250g minimum without it atm, but I think I should add a shake in, what you think pal?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I would use one after training with some simple carbs to make the most of that time slot.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Chest*

*Flat bench*

80x11

85x6

90x4

75x10 burn out set

*Incline dumbbells*

32x10

36x6

34x8

*Weighted dips*

20x6

20x6

20x6

*Hi cable flyes*

x8

x10

x12

*Machine chest press* 3 sets till failure


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

you still working out? updates are a bit quiet hope all is good


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

tikkajohn said:


> you still working out? updates are a bit quiet hope all is good


I was just thinking the same.

Everything alright, @Glais ?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

tikkajohn said:


> you still working out? updates are a bit quiet hope all is good


Course bud, working out all the time just been snowed under with uni work atm so cant post as often as i like mate


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> I was just thinking the same.
> 
> Everything alright, @Glais ?


Hey mate, eeverything is good. Just finished a hard shoulder workout which i will post up in a sec. Everything gd with you ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad it's all going well mate


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Glad it's all going well mate


Yeah bud. Still progressing legs tomorrow..hows it going ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> Yeah bud. Still progressing legs tomorrow..hows it going ?


Good ty. Legs for me tmoz aswell cannot wait.  bed now though enjoy studying lol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Shoulders

Dumbell press

30x13

32x8

32x8

32x8 then dropset

Side lat raise superset with front raise

14x8 into x8

14x8

14x8

Upright row

40x12

45x10

50x6

Then dropset

Shrugs

90x8

95x6

95x6

Dumbell shrugs dropsets

30 into 24

30 into 24

30 into 24

*been getting so much more stronger since my new training partners have been pushing me hard. Always good to work with people that are stronger than you


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Glais said:


> Course bud, working out all the time just been snowed under with uni work atm so cant post as often as i like mate


Good to hear what are you doing in uni? Im in mech engineering 3rd year


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

tikkajohn said:


> Good to hear what are you doing in uni? Im in mech engineering 3rd year


Damn son you a clever one..what uni you at?

I do sport and exercise science with accounting. Wanna branch into sports nutrition hopefully


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Big set of exercises there mate. Pleased you're all well and good:thumb:


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Glais said:


> Damn son you a clever one..what uni you at?
> 
> I do sport and exercise science with accounting. Wanna branch into sports nutrition hopefully


Im from dublin In UCD at the moment, how do you like the accounting?, Im doing a finance module at the moment actually like it.

Regret not doing something in nurtition as thats what I really like.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Big set of exercises there mate. Pleased you're all well and good:thumb:


Yeah mate. Eating like a horse at the moment trying to get them gains 

Hows training? Ill pop in your journal in a sec


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

tikkajohn said:


> Im from dublin In UCD at the moment, how do you like the accounting?, Im doing a finance module at the moment actually like it.
> 
> Regret not doing something in nurtition as thats what I really like.


I like it yeah but not as much as the sport side but keeps me from the same old thing

Yeah either nutrition or strength n conditioning for me.

Wanna see how far i can go with my training too!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> Yeah mate. Eating like a horse at the moment trying to get them gains
> 
> Hows training? Ill pop in your journal in a sec


Great. I've been training like a lunatic since Saturday. Knackered now!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Great. I've been training like a lunatic since Saturday. Knackered now!


Haha thats the only way to go mate. Few beers and im sure youll be feeling great!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> Haha thats the only way to go mate. Few beers and im sure youll be feeling great!


No. I've been a good lad. No beer at all, just training.

Next weekend will be different. Training Fri & Sat, then p!ss up on Sunday.

I have an excuse. It's my birthday!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> No. I've been a good lad. No beer at all, just training.
> 
> Next weekend will be different. Training Fri & Sat, then p!ss up on Sunday.
> 
> I have an excuse. It's my birthday!


sounds epic mate, hope you enjoy it...any big presents coming your way pal?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> sounds epic mate, hope you enjoy it...any big presents coming your way pal?


Na. Don't get pressies much nowadays. The wife may give me one:rolleye:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Legs*

*Leg press (plated)*

280x6

300x6

320x6

330x5

*decided to go lower reps on the leg press just to change things up, enjoyed it

*Leg curl*

x12

x10

x8

x6

*leg extension*

90x10

90x10

90x10

80x10 then dropset

*calf raise machine*

100x12

100x12

100x12

100x12 then dropset

*calf raise on leg press*

x15

x15

x15

x15 then dropset

*eating well atm, weights are progressing which is handy


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Excellent session as always mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Excellent session as always mate:thumbup1:


Was decent yeah felt strong on the presses!

Using some egg white powder atm seems to be doing the job nicely


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Chest*

*
flat bench*

90x6

92.5x3

92.5x3

85xdropset to 60

*incline bench*

75x6

70x8

80x2

then dropset

*cable flies*

x15

x15

x15

x15

*machine chest press superset with dips*

x5 then dips to failure

x5

x5


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good progression made every time mate. Good one:thumbup1:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Good progression made every time mate. Good one:thumbup1:


Yes mate couple more reps every time exciting to lift at the moment. Did my weight before and after lifting dropped half a kilo in water weight crazy how much we sweat. 

Got a bit of a cold atm so that sucks a bit!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Back*

*Seated row cable*

x10

x10

x10

x10 then straight into 4 weight dropsets

*Bent over rows*

75x10

80x8

85x6

then dropset to 80, 75, 70, 60

*dumbbell row*

34x6

34x6

34x6

34x6

*Lat pull down*

x10

x10

x8

x6


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Upper body mix*

*decline bench*

80x12

90x8

95x4

100x2

*Row machine*

x12

x10

x8

*Shoulder press machine*

90x8

90x8

100x5

*Weighted dips*

20x5

30x5

30x5

30x5


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good shoulder work, mate:thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Good shoulder work, mate:thumb:


haha I suppose so bud, my bodyweight seems to be stalling a bit tho, which is irritating!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> haha I suppose so bud, my bodyweight seems to be stalling a bit tho, which is irritating!


It's only your body adjusting to training, you'll soon be making bigger increases:thumbup1:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> It's only your body adjusting to training, you'll soon be making bigger increases:thumbup1:


yeah mate, just got to push through this plateau! gonna up the carbs just in case


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Massive reps session planned for later. I'll keep you posted.

Got to be much later on as Mrs. LL is taking me out for a birthday lunch.

Don't worry, it's a carvery and it'll be piled high with roast chicken! :tt2:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Massive reps session planned for later. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Got to be much later on as Mrs. LL is taking me out for a birthday lunch.
> 
> Don't worry, it's a carvery and it'll be piled high with roast chicken! :tt2:


yes mate, look forward to it! have a good day


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Massive reps session planned for later. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Got to be much later on as Mrs. LL is taking me out for a birthday lunch.
> 
> Don't worry, it's a carvery and it'll be piled high with roast chicken! :tt2:


yes mate, look forward to it! have a good day


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Shoulders*

*Dumbbell shoulder press*

34x10

36x7

36x7

26 into 20 dropset

*Upright row*

50x8

50x8

50x8

*Shrugs*

90x8

90x8

95x6

*Side lateral raise*

16x6-8

16x6

16x6 into 14's

*shoulder press machine till failure*

x6

x6

x6

at least 3 sec negative and 1 sec pause at bottom

*real good sessions pb's all round, the increase in carbs has given me a new energy.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Very strong shoulder press good stuff


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

tikkajohn said:


> Very strong shoulder press good stuff


Yeah man improving well...im lifting with my mate whos stronger than me on it he does 38's so im constantly being pushed!

Hows your training pal?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Excellent session mate:thumbup1:

Used to love doing shoulder work until the arthritis set in this year in my left.

Have to be selective with which shoulder exercises I can do these days. Being old!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Excellent session mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Used to love doing shoulder work until the arthritis set in this year in my left.
> 
> Have to be selective with which shoulder exercises I can do these days. Being old!


Very true mate i try to go with comftable weights on them so i avoid silly injuries.

Whats your current shoulder work like?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> Very true mate i try to go with comftable weights on them so i avoid silly injuries.
> 
> Whats your current shoulder work like?


A lot of it depends on the position of the hand grips. It's weird.

A flat bench press is difficult, as is machine 'upward' presses. DB raises are no good at all anymore.

I'm reduced to mainly supine fly work, which I do often and I make do with secondary exercises like rows and pulls.

Hard to explain, but I'm not overly bothered as I'm strong in other areas, and some days are better than others.

I have no problem with the hi-rep cardio weight training I do.

Very odd thing!


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Glais said:


> Yeah man improving well...im lifting with my mate whos stronger than me on it he does 38's so im constantly being pushed!
> 
> Hows your training pal?


Taking a deload week this week so nothing too exciting happening,

Wil come back hard at it after this week


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> A lot of it depends on the position of the hand grips. It's weird.
> 
> A flat bench press is difficult, as is machine 'upward' presses. DB raises are no good at all anymore.
> 
> ...


to be fair supine fly work is great I feel, especially using time under tension. I know exactly what your saying pal im all for hard and heavy sets but nothing better than a big drop set at the end of exercises to really work the muscle and get a quality pump


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Legs*

*Leg curl*

x8

x8

x8

x8

*leg press Hammersmith *

300x5

330x5

340x5

360x5

*leg extention*

80x8

80x8

80x8

*calf raise machine*

125x12

125x12

125x12

then dropset


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leg press is coming along mate, I'm sure I read you were doing 280kg before. Keep it up!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey mate how has the progress been over these last 2 months?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Leg press is coming along mate, I'm sure I read you were doing 280kg before. Keep it up!


yeh man, my legs seem to shoot up in strength quicker than other parts proberly because its a bigger muscle lol. wanna rep 400 that would be a nice thing bud!!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate how has the progress been over these last 2 months?


alright pal thanks for dropping by, yeah progress is progressing nicely, wanting to keep lean bulking to 85kg and see how I look then will see what I will do. Eating around 4000 calories each day to get slight gains haha!

Hows life mate?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good leg work again bud:thumbup1:

What is the "Hammersmith"?

Looking at the weight you're using, is it an incline press or similar?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Good leg work again bud:thumbup1:
> 
> What is the "Hammersmith"?
> 
> Looking at the weight you're using, is it an incline press or similar?


yeah pal its an incline press one, but the gym lists it as a hammersmith, so I just call it that lol


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> yeah pal its an incline press one, but the gym lists it as a hammersmith, so I just call it that lol


Haha. Thought it might be. There are some weird names fir equipment!

So much more can be done on an incline than the seated horizontal press.

Unfortunately, I get a horrible pressure build up when I do incline work, so it's the standard seated press for me


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. Thought it might be. There are some weird names fir equipment!
> 
> So much more can be done on an incline than the seated horizontal press.
> 
> Unfortunately, I get a horrible pressure build up when I do incline work, so it's the standard seated press for me


yeah mate, definitely more weight can be stacked on but I seem to find it more suitable for my long legs than standard...weird haha!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Chest*

*Flat bench*

90x7

92.5x5

95x3

100x2

*incline bench*

70x8

70x8

75x5

*absolutely shattered after flat

*Dumbbell fly*

20x12

20x12

20x12

*cable fly*

x12

x12

x12

*Weighted dips*

20x8

20x8

20x8


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Bloody Hell!

I've only just stopped talking your legs sesh and you're back at it already!

There's really no stopping you, is there mate!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Bloody Hell!
> 
> I've only just stopped talking your legs sesh and you're back at it already!
> 
> There's really no stopping you, is there mate!


Haha no rest for the wicked bud!

Wanna get to the point soon where i can rep the 100 that would be quality!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> Haha no rest for the wicked bud!
> 
> Wanna get to the point soon where i can rep the 100 that would be quality!


100 reps can be achieved on most things I reckon, if the weight was light enough.

100 reps at 330kgs would be a little harder!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Full body*

*Decline bench*

90x7

100x4

100x5

110x1

*Seated row*

x10

x12

x12

*shrugs*

34x10

34x10

34x10

*calf raises*

x12

x12

x12

x12

*chest press machine till failure*

70x12 then dropset down till 30

same as above

same as above


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice pressing mate.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Nice pressing mate.


Cheers pal ive found heavy weighted dips improve my pressing so much!

Hows training prepping for your comps yet?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Those bad boys will always inprove your pressing. Training is pretty good at the moment. Funny enough seeing my prep guy monday and thinking of doing an over 50,s comp next year.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Those bad boys will always inprove your pressing. Training is pretty good at the moment. Funny enough seeing my prep guy monday and thinking of doing an over 50,s comp next year.


Yeah they definifely do find its always improves the mid point where you just need a bit more to lock out!

That sounds awesome bud..what organisation is that for?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It will be the NPA, BNBF or UKDFBA. Maybe a classic class if I am on form.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

You've got one of the best journals on this site, Glais.

You're certainly up there with the most dedicated:thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> You've got one of the best journals on this site, Glais.
> 
> You're certainly up there with the most dedicated:thumb:


haha I usually am pal, although ive at the moment got some **** food poisoning and cant train and stuck in bed.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear that mate.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> haha I usually am pal, although ive at the moment got some **** food poisoning and cant train and stuck in bed.


 Hopefully you'll be better very soon, mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Saw your post on my journal mate.

You on the mend yet. Training?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Saw your post on my journal mate.
> 
> You on the mend yet. Training?


not yet pal, going to scratch this whole training week off, try again on Monday...apparently they think I had campybolacter, worse than salmonella and 7-15 days recovery time! wouldn't wish it on anyone.

hows things?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> not yet pal, going to scratch this whole training week off, try again on Monday...apparently they think I had campybolacter, worse than salmonella and 7-15 days recovery time! wouldn't wish it on anyone.
> 
> hows things?


That sounds horrible mate. A rest will do you good.

I'm okay but no training today.

I've been looking after the grandkids all day and I'm whacked!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> That sounds horrible mate. A rest will do you good.
> 
> I'm okay but no training today.
> 
> I've been looking after the grandkids all day and I'm whacked!


Yeah mate was gonna have a deload week soon so ill jst use this tbh.

Haha get a few beverages down you bud!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

WOW that sounded nasty mate. That was the best move. Just rest and recover.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> WOW that sounded nasty mate. That was the best move. Just rest and recover.


Cheers pal, yeah it was horrific, im putting it down to eating a lot of chicken liver that wasnt cooked well enough. Will still properly have to go on antibiotics once they confirm it on Wednesday from my samples lol even though I feel nearly 100% again.

training well bud?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

That sounds rough mate.

If it's not that a lot of sickness and diarheaa going bout atm

All the best


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> That sounds rough mate.
> 
> If it's not that a lot of sickness and diarheaa going bout atm
> 
> All the best


Thanks dude appreciate it. will pop by to your log in a bit, as I haven't been on here much recently, hope alls going well!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I used to eat a lot of chicken livers and was fine. Mind you my wife always cooked them. Bloody love them  Yeah had a few days off of training due to certain issues, but new programme and nutrition tomorrow. So give it a few days to settle in then it will be game on.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> Thanks dude appreciate it. will pop by to your log in a bit, as I haven't been on here much recently, hope alls going well!


All going well just been having a rest since Thursday plan to have till best Thursday off lol.

Not much going on in journal lol

Just ate some Ben and Jerry's ice cream getting my bulk on lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> I used to eat a lot of chicken livers and was fine. Mind you my wife always cooked them. Bloody love them  Yeah had a few days off of training due to certain issues, but new programme and nutrition tomorrow. So give it a few days to settle in then it will be game on.


I love just a bit of liver and onions to rich for me to eat a lot though


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> All going well just been having a rest since Thursday plan to have till best Thursday off lol.
> 
> Not much going on in journal lol
> 
> Just ate some Ben and Jerry's ice cream getting my bulk on lol


Haha sounds gd pal.

Ben n jerrys sounds immense what flavour? The new peanut butter one is crazy!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I used to eat a lot of chicken livers and was fine. Mind you my wife always cooked them. Bloody love them  Yeah had a few days off of training due to certain issues, but new programme and nutrition tomorrow. So give it a few days to settle in then it will be game on.


Theres the problem see...urs was actually cooked! Im pretty sure mine was raw as can be. Oh well lesson learnt for the future. Thats good to hear mate. Whats the nutrition like?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> I love just a bit of liver and onions to rich for me to eat a lot though


I can eat offal all day mate. love the stuff :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glais said:


> Theres the problem see...urs was actually cooked! Im pretty sure mine was raw as can be. Oh well lesson learnt for the future. Thats good to hear mate. Whats the nutrition like?


Raw OMG mate no wonder you were sick!!! Going to do ckd for a few weeks just because it suits my body type.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Raw OMG mate no wonder you were sick!!! Going to do ckd for a few weeks just because it suits my body type.


Whats ckd mate? Never heard of it


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It's the cyclical ketogenic diet mate.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Back in the gym after 10 days off due to food poisoning

Did some light weights on the shoulders. Not much to write about.

Only lost 1-2kg


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice to see you back mate :thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Back

Lat pulldown neutral grip

80x8

85x6

85x6

Bent rows

80x6

80x6

80x6 into dropset

Cable row

X10

X10

X10

Bench pull

Couple of sets to ease back in.

Overall a ok session weighing about 78.9 atm


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey mate nice to see you training again  Whats the difference in bw if any?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate nice to see you training again  Whats the difference in bw if any?


Thanks pal. Erm i went down to about 75 lost some water weighy. Was about 79 before mate. Gonna push on now


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glais said:


> Thanks pal. Erm i went down to about 75 lost some water weighy. Was about 79 before mate. Gonna push on now


All in all that's not too bad. Onwards and upwards mate :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Welcome back to your thread mate.

Nice session:thumbup1:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Arms*

*close grip bench*

70x12

80x7

82.5x4

*Barbell curls supersetted into cable curl*

x12

x12

x12

*weighted dips tricep emphasise*

20x8

20x7

20x6

*tricep extention overhead seated*

32x12

32x12

32x12

*preacher curl*

x12

x10

x8


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Gotta love a good arms day mate


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Gotta love a good arms day mate


did enjoy it today mate, they are a weak part but since getting in the zone for arms work it has helped!

all good with you pal?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

yeah got to love the pump afterwards 

Yeah up and down to be honest mate. The down side got made redundant. The up side is Well I will Have time to get the party started training wise :thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> yeah got to love the pump afterwards
> 
> Yeah up and down to be honest mate. The down side got made redundant. The up side is Well I will Have time to get the party started training wise :thumb:


very true, if only they stayed that size!

ah man that's annoying, will you be getting another job anytime soon? good thinking there mate sounds like a plan to me :tongue:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Ohh yeah imagine the next arm session epic 

Don't know how the land lies on the job front yet early days yet. Just live in hope 

Yep could be time to put the plan into action


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Nothing weak about your arms mate, looking at that workout.

Well done:thumbup1:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Shoulders*

*dumbbell press*

34x12

36x9

36x8

36x8

*Side lateral supersetted with front raise*

14kg and then 20kg

"

"

*rear delt pull*

x12

x12

x12

x12

*dumbbell shrug*

34x14

34x14

34x14

*weighing approximately 80kg atm so rising slowly


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> *Shoulders*
> 
> *dumbbell press*
> 
> ...


Nice mate

Your very strong


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Nice mate
> 
> Your very strong


getting there pal, the guys I lift with are stronger than me so push me to improve every workout. eating so much atm to increase bodyweight is hard but the work is worth it mate! :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Excellent session mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Legs

leg press

200x5

300x5

360x5

400x4

Leg ext

80x8

90x8

100x6

Machine calf raise

125x12

135x12

145x10

*good workout felt ok after 2 weeks of not doing any leg work.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Great legs sesh there matey:thumbup1:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Chest*

*Flat bench*

90x8

95x5

95x5

100x2, failed on 3rd rep but wasn't far off.

*Incline bench*

72.5x7

77.5x5

80x3/4

*dumbbell flies*

22x12

22x12

22x12

*cable flies*

17.5x10

17.5x10

17.5x10

*chest press machine till failure*

*solid workout back to or improving on the weights I was doing pre illness, next chest workout will be doing incline bench and flat dumbbells to change things up.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Strong leg pressing mate!

100kg for 2 is good on bench, same as me :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good to see you are re-covered now mate


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Strong leg pressing mate!
> 
> 100kg for 2 is good on bench, same as me :lol:


Haha shall we see how high we can get to on bench then pal bit of fun.

Trynna get up to ur 90kg bodyweight too.ahh


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Good to see you are re-covered now mate


Cheers mate a bit stronger now as well!!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Very impressive session mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Arms*

close grip bench

80x8

80x6

80x6

85x4

bar curls supersetted with cable curls

x8 and x12

"

"

seated tricep o/h extention

30x15

32x15

34x12

34x12

ez curls

12.5 each side x6-8

"

"

*good workout weighing around 81 kg today


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good work, mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Good work, mate:thumbup1:


cheers mate, was intense and arms are aching like crazy right now!! must of been that 400g carbs yesterday :tongue:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> cheers mate, was intense and arms are aching like crazy right now!! must of been that 400g carbs yesterday :tongue:


You know you will reap the benefits of it all, mate


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> You know you will reap the benefits of it all, mate


I know exactly pal, first time ive been above 80kg bodyweight while staying lean so things are progressing nicely!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Upper body*

*decline bench*

100x5

100x4

105x1/2

*Wide grip pullups*

x8

x8

x8

x8

*Weighted dips*

30x5

30x4

30x4

*db Shrugs*

34x12

34x12

34x12


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glais said:


> *Upper body*
> 
> *decline bench*
> 
> ...


Nice little blast there mate.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good shoulder work, Glais.

Must be looking bulked up now? :thumbup1:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Good shoulder work, Glais.
> 
> Must be looking bulked up now? :thumbup1:


yes mate I am filling out I think, nearly 10kg heavier than I was at the start of summer. will have to get a few progress pics up. The food poisoning was a step backwards but I think its just made me more focused now as I was bored as hell lying down for 2 weeks!

Hows tricks pal?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> yes mate I am filling out I think, nearly 10kg heavier than I was at the start of summer. will have to get a few progress pics up. The food poisoning was a step backwards but I think its just made me more focused now as I was bored as hell lying down for 2 weeks!
> 
> Hows tricks pal?


Great progress anyway mate.

Yeah fine with me. I'll be finishing my week's schedule this morning


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

*Shoulders*

*dumbbell shoulder press*

36x8

38x5

38x4

38x4

*front and side lateral raise supersetted*

20 and 16kg

"

"

*shrugs*

36x12

36x12

36x12

36x12

*rear delts*

x20

x20

x20

x20

*bicep curl ez bar*

12.5 a side x8

15 a side x6

15 a side x6

*was lacking energy today didn't have enough food in me before working out due to lectures, however could of been worse.

Weighing 81kg


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Can't see anything wrong with that workout mate:thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

All looks to be progressing well mate.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Quiet in here man how are you, still training?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ditto.

Hope you're fit and well, mate?


----------



## glais123 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi All, i am back after a long "vacation" and will start a new log


----------

